# *-*-*2011 Baggy Challenge*-*-*



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2011)

*Come one, come all and join the 2011 Baggy Challenge!*

Are you ready to pamper your tresses with moisture?

Are you ready for soft, moisturized, pliant, supple hair?

Well... are you? What are you waiting for? 

*Rules:*

- You must baggy/GHE (green house effect) at least 4 times per week. Overnight, while cleaning the house, under a wig, under a snood, the possibilities are endless!

- You must check in each time you baggy/GHE and let us know which products you're baggying with.

- Pictures are not required, but we all know that LHCF loves the pretteh. 


*To join:*

1) Thank this post and I'll add your name to the list of participants.

2) Tell us how many times per week you'll be baggying or GHE'ing and what products you're planning on using.

3) Enjoy drenching your hair in moisture. 

*More info on GHE:*

WHAT'S THE POINT, WHAT DOES IT DO?
The whole point of the entire Real Queens Regimen is to eliminate the process of using hair products that contain chemicals and start using the natural things that God created to help grow your hair…as you can see from my progress pictures, the green house effect helps to promote hair growth by creating a natural warm steamy environment that enables the natural oils from your scalp to come out and help your hair grow...it's also great for dryness because of all the moisture produced
*
ISN'T THE GREEN HOUSE EFFECT JUST BAGGYING?
Baggying involves using a moisturizer (which contains chemicals) and a plastic cap to help retain moisture and hydrate your hair. The green house effect is mainly to help promote hair growth in a natural way as well as restore moisture.

CAN I USE A BONNET INSTEAD OF A HEAD WRAP/SCARF?
The whole point of tying your head after putting on the plastic cap is to trap the heat that your head produces to create that "green house effect". I don't sweat very easily so I find that for me I get the best results when I tie my head with my scarf then I put on my warm hat, but you can do whatever works for you. someone mentioned that they use their satin bonnet then they put their beanie (hat) over it, and that worked for them. The main goal is to get your head to sweat a little, and you'll know if you did it right if you wake up in the morning and take the plastic cap off and see little drops of water in it and your hair is a little damp
*
DO YOU HAVE TO WASH THE OIL OUT?
no, you don't...the point is to not wash out the oil. It's not like a hot oil treatment where it needs to be rinsed out. simply style your hair as usual and repeat the green house effect as often as possible.
*
DO YOU HAVE TO REAPLY THE OIL EVERY TIME?
It depends, some peoples hair absorbs oil more then others. I find that sometimes (when i do the regimen every night) my hair still has a good amount of oil in it from the previous night so i don't need to reaply and i just skip the oil and put the shower cap on and tie my head.
*
DO YOU PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR SCALP?
No. The green house effect causes your scalps natural oils to come out so you want these natural oils that God created to do the job. There's no need to oil your scalp directly just put the evoo on your hair
*
DO YOU STILL MOISTURIZE AND SEAL?
because i only use natural products in my hair I moisturize with water and seal with evoo
*
CONCERNED WITH MY HAIR BEING DAMP IN THE MORNING...
your hair won't be WET just a little damp because of the moisture...when you apply a moisturizer in your hair the key ingredient is water so your hair feels a little moist...same concept...your hair will feel moist. I use water when doing the green house effect because i prefer it that way so my hair usually air dries in 15 minutes. you don't have to use water though that way your hair won't be as damp when you take the cap off.

Info on GHE was taken from here.

*Challengers:*

tiffers
TeeWhyAre
kupenda
Golden75
SherylsTresses
YoursTrulyRE
~Vintage Queen~
CrissieD
Platinum
Starronda
Aveena
Bajanmum
Krystle~Hime
nickpoopie
DayDreamist
makeupgirl
Chelz
ZebraPrintLover
MyAngelEyez~C~U
Shay72
Seamonster
tatiana
toiatoya
MaraWithLove
lovestarr
Prettylonghair
curlycrown85
Rossy2010
Rhetta
MyCoilsGoBoing
Aggie
Bublin


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 8, 2011)

there is the same challenge on another famous board and folks hi jacked the thread about saying that baggying and ghe are the same, just these 2 methods have different target/goal
I don't even know what to think now :s .. 

I baggying every other day, I want to be in but.. all this confusion.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Aug 8, 2011)

i've fall off of bagging hard but it did help me retain when I was doing it. I did it for over a year and had some good growth. I've been bunning and I suppose I'll baggy from now til the end of the year.

i plan to baggy my buns almost every day.
i use water, oil, and butters or vaseline if i have no butters.

I should probably also mention that I'm not very good at updating threads or my progress so I will fail you on that front. Just know that I'm doing it every day.

I'm interested to see the results from baggying and my personal health goals to see where things end up.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> there is the same challenge on another famous board and folks hi jacked the thread about saying that baggying and ghe are the same, just these 2 methods have different target/goal
> I don't even know what to think now :s ..
> 
> I baggying every other day, I want to be in but.. all this confusion.



I thought the same thing until I really thought about it, but basically...

Baggying:
- Can be done on the ends only (bun, ponytail, etc)
- People who baggy typically use only one bag/shower cap on their head/pony/bun

GHE:
- *Has* to be done on the entire head
- *Has* to implement layers (beanie on top of saran wrap on top of shower cap, etc) in order to trap as much heat as possible

I don't think a big hullabaloo needs to be made about how similar/different the two are. That's just silly.  Some folks will think they're the same, others won't. That's the beauty of having our own minds and opinions.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I am in. I love doing stuff to my hair and reaping all the yummy benefits! I can't thank from my phone but thanks! I will baggy two times a week and GHE two times a week to ensure that my hair is getting all the moisture it needs. Especially since it's been pretty dry lately. This is gonna be fun!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

kupenda Yay!  Welcome!!!

I love doing new stuff to my hair too!


----------



## CrissieD (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm game... Whatever it takes to get to WL by my B-Day 4/8


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so in!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

Will use GHE at night while using an aloe vera, h20, glycerine and oil mix. Thanks.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in. I'm in hats 24/7 - literally. I just big chopped (not the reason I wear hats, I am lazy, and short on time, full-time job & part-time job) So I will GHE at night, prob 4x a week. Ques: can any oil be used, cause I have a bunch including JBCO. If so I will either use JBCO, or my shea,mango, jbco, and about 5-7 other oils mixed (makes my hair so soft).

@tiffers - I saw your post about Beenies, and then I saw another poster say something about beenies, and I was like wth is up with beenies, I must find out. Thanks! I now know.

ETA: Will use Oyin juices to dampen for GHE, unless its a cowash nite.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 9, 2011)

I will baggy 3 times a week with Hairveda Whipped ends and GHE the other 4 days a week.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in! I love baggying! I get good growth and retention when I'm consistent with it. I plan to baggy every night and on days that I wear hats. I plan to moisturize with water or braid spray/curl moisturizers and seal with JBCO. I also plan to use a protein based leave-in conditioner like Surge 14 (I still have a few bottles of this) or Infusium 23. I do this to prevent moisture overload.

Thanks for starting this challenge again tiffers


----------



## kupenda (Aug 9, 2011)

Gonna baggy tonight with grapeseed oil with a lil rosemary eo added while washing and folding clothes. Last night I baggied with the last of my taliah waajid pmb and massaged Vatika frosting into my scalp. That felt soooo good. I'm hooked!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

W00t!  Welcome, ladies! 

SherylsTresses and CrissieD, make sure you tell us how many days a week and what products you'll be using when baggying! 

Golden75 Any natural oil can be used.  BTW, I loooove Juices & Berries. 

Platinum Isn't baggying grand?


----------



## Starronda (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Tiffers!
I do this almost each night anyway...Please add me! Thanks


----------



## Aveena (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been doing the GHE the past two weeks and didn't even realise it.  

I wrap my head with saran wrap or a plastic baggy then cover with my scarf.  When I wake up I gently style my egdes and clip the ends up in a loose bun.  I've been getting consistantly great results doing this and my hair is loving it. 

Just this morning I was wondering how long I will be able to do this before I run the risk of over moisturizing?  but I'm not adding oils everynight  just covering?  

So, I love this challenge because it will help me track this method since I am already doing it. 

Last night I henna'd - full strength overnight with the plastic wrap so tonight will be day 1 for me I will apply a light coating of castor oil and then wrap it up!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers - I love the J&B too, but the last batch I bought from Curlmart seemed a lil strong, and SO said he felt nauseus (i can never spell this word correctly), so I purchased the Greg, and the other.  OT: but I also purchased the pudding from curlmart and the consistency was different when purchased from Oyin - so will only purchase direct from no on.

Also to be sure I do the dang thang right - is it plastic cap, scarf, another plastic cap, then hat/scarf?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Starronda, Aveena Welcome, chickadees! 

Aveena, I don't think you have to worry about overmoisturizing since you're not using any moisturizers or conditioners on your hair. It's kind of working with the moisture you have, rather than adding more, ya know?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Golden75 The stuff from curlmart is a different consistency? So weird! The J&B from curlmart was the stuff that smelled strong?

For the GHE, you can layer in whatever way is best for you. I tried shower cap, foil, bonnet. That REALLY trapped the heat, the foil had my head pretty damn hot.  For the past few days, I've been layering three shower caps topped with my bonnet and that seems to be doing the job as well. The shower caps is more convenient because I just reuse them the next day.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 9, 2011)

@tiffers - so as many layers as you want/can stand - Got it. 

I first purchased samples from Oyin they were great. Curlmart must've had a coupon so I ordered from them, I should've sent it back but with natural products I know there can be deviation. But the pudding was lumpy (this was cooler months) and the J&B was super sweet smelling. I was ok, but after SO made a comment, and the pudding change, I figure better stick to the main source, since it is probably fresher.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 9, 2011)

*How many days a week?*  Every night

*What products you'll be using when baggying? * Cowash with Tresemme Naturals, moisturize with Giovanni Direct Leave-In mixed with EVOO.  Wrap conditioning cap around wet bun and secure with a knee-hi.  I wear this bad boy to my Corp job.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in.

My ends have the tendency to be dry even though I 'grease' my scalp with Qhemet B's pomade.

I'll try to baggy or GHE 4x weekly. I have hairveda's whipped creme or with evoo.

Happy Hair Challenge, everyone!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 9, 2011)

Gonna baggying my ends with homemade spritz moisturizer and castor oil.have I alrezdy say I want to be in !!!!?


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 9, 2011)

Count me in as well.  My hair tends to snap, crackle, pop more than it should.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Bajanmum, Krystle~Hime, 
nickpoopie Welcome to the challenge! 

nickpoopie, baggying will definitely help with the snap-crackle-pop!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 9, 2011)

I have slacked off in this dept and I need to get back on it!  I will be doing the GHE, I'll mist my hair with my hair spritz (water, kinky curly tiny twirls, glycerine)  then add wheat germ to my ends and EVOO or grapeseed to the length of my hair.  A little of all that, a shower cap and 2 scarves (I'll add a skully in the fall/winter).  Will start 2night!


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in...I'll probably baggy every other night using EVOO and some of my curls moisturizer.  

Using a shower cap and then a bonnet. 

I hope I"m doing this right.  Is it ok if I use just plain EVOO?


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh and I will baggy every night


----------



## Starronda (Aug 9, 2011)

Baggying for two hours with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque. When I take off my baggy I will seal with Coconut Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

DayDreamist, makeupgirl Welcome! 

makeupgirl, using any natural oil is just fine.


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @DayDreamist, @makeupgirl Welcome!
> 
> makeupgirl, using any natural oil is just fine.



thank you....


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Started this tonight after Washing and DC my hair.  Just did 4 two-strand twists after putting in a leave in conditioner and EVOO. Let it set for 15 mins to make sure I got all the excess water out and then put on the shower cap, scarf, and bonnet.  Now I'm all set for bed.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a question.. it's the third time when I baggy Im annoyed about this : 
after moisturizin and sealing ends. AND *before *putting the plastic cap, do I have to do a bun on ends? or if I hide the ends this part will not received all the steam?
 so should I just do a ponytail and exposing ends to the steamed 'environnement or should I do a bun ?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 10, 2011)

Moisturized then sealed with castor oil. Gave myself a nice scalp and temple massage. Covered in a plastic cap and then a cotton scarf. In the bed! Will massage with a lil more oil In the morning and sit under the dryer for ten minutes. Then let it cool while doing housework. Will follow with a DC


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Krystle~Hime Are you baggying your whole head? If so, I don't think it matters how you style your ends because no matter what, ALL of your hair is going to be exposed to the heat/moisture. Every strand is gonna reap the benefits.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Isha Cream, sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil and massaged Claudies Elixer into my scalp. 

I'll be GHE'ing overnight, layering three shower caps and my bonnet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2011)

Add me, I already THANKED the OP.

*Tell us how many times per week you'll be baggying or GHE'ing and what products you're planning on using.*
I plan on doing this for the 4x/wk. I M&S with HS 14 in 1/WGO, will be doing a ponytail baggy tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 10, 2011)

Checking in - last night I showered w/o a cap to get the steam from the shower to moisten hair, then used my shea/mango butter mix, shower cap, scarf, doo-rag.  I think I will do 2 caps tonight.  My hair was damp, and very soft this a.m. no time to seal, just threw on my knit cap and ran out the door. Note to self:go to bed earlier - wake up earlier.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 10, 2011)

Last night I applied a thin coat of castor oil and covered with saran wrap/scarf/hand towel/scarf 

Woke up this morning and hair feels great!!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 10, 2011)

GH'd last night including a sprits and went about today. Felt very uncomfortable when trying to scratch an itch. :^)
Will clarify and hope that helps tonight.


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 10, 2011)

I will start tonight, my plan is to co-wash with Herbal Essence "Hello Hydration" (smells really good) wrap my hair, let it dry, apply Lisa's Hair Elixir then saran wrap, shower cap, scarf, satin cap. 

I'm a newbie to baggying so I'm anxious to see my results in the morning.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Add me, I already THANKED the OP.
> 
> *Tell us how many times per week you'll be baggying or GHE'ing and what products you're planning on using.*
> I plan on doing this for the 4x/wk. I M&S with HS 14 in 1/WGO, will be doing a ponytail baggy tonight.



Hey, you changed your name! Took me a few seconds of staring at your avi/new name/siggy before I caught on.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 10, 2011)

Checking In!

Every night I've been wrapping conditioning cap around my bun, secure with knee-hi, add my satin scarf, bonnet and a winter cap. I re-moisturize as needed.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 10, 2011)

My sulfur mix on my scalp, then I put on my baggy. Will be taking it off in another hour and add a little moisturizer and seal with coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Moisturized with Bear Fruit Hair Ginger Macadamia Conditioner & Leave-In, massaged Claudie's Growth Elixer into my scalp and will GHE tonight with my three bags and bonnet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I plan on doing this for the 4x/wk. *(1)* I M&S with HS 14 in 1/WGO, will be doing a ponytail baggy tonight.


 
*(2) *GHE tonight after using HE LTR LI stuff and WGO maybe like 1-2 hrs before.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Hey, you changed your name! Took me a few seconds of staring at your avi/new name/siggy before I caught on.


 
LOL, yea I was tired of the old name. I was thinking the samething saying "they not going to know who I am"...but then I thought about my siggie so I went ahead with it .


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so I baggied for the first time last night and I woke up this morning with damp hair.  I let it air dry out while getting ready for work but I couldn't wear it down and ended up putting it in a bun.  But I must say that my hair is very soft today.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey baggy gals,

I baggied for the 1st time too, last night. My twists are very soft. My only problem is feeling extremely hot under all the plastic and scarves. I think I'll have to do just one layer of plastic wrap and one silky scarf. Hopefully I won't feel too hot tonight when I GHE.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 11, 2011)

GHE - same method as before but used Qhemet OHHB - since it said oils. Sealed this am with KBB heavenly jojoba.  I didn't seal yesterday, but today i had breakage and shedding, seemed like more breakage - not at a lot, i just don't like - PERIOD. Just remembered I used Lenzi's request last nite too. Not sure of the culprit.  Will co-wash tonight, and try the OHHB again.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 11, 2011)

I baggy my "wash n go's" for 3-4 night at a time, helps me keep moisture in my hair. Love baggying!  I'll thank the thread later today to join! ;-)


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

nickpoopie, Bajanmum Yaaaay! So glad it worked for you guys! :woohoo:

Bajanmum, how many layers did you use? I get hot as well, but some combinations are more tolerable. I tried foil once and whoooo, that stuff made me SO hot! Now that I use three shower caps, it's much better!

Golden75 Oh no! I'm thinking it could have been Lenzi's Request because a lot of growth aids cause excess shedding, since they speed up your growth rate. Hopefully the problem will go away after you cut out the LR!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 11, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @nickpoopie, @Bajanmum Yaaaay! So glad it worked for you guys! :woohoo:
> 
> Bajanmum, how many layers did you use? I get hot as well, but some combinations are more tolerable. I tried foil once and whoooo, that stuff made me SO hot! Now that I use three shower caps, it's much better!
> 
> @Golden75 Oh no! I'm thinking it could have been Lenzi's Request because a lot of growth aids cause excess shedding, since they speed up your growth rate. Hopefully the problem will go away after you cut out the LR!


 
tiffers - Yeah, I think LR too ---but but I just started using it!  I can't stop now! I'll try it every other nite, see what happens.  i do not mind shedding, trying to avoid breakage.  I am going to clarify this weekend, because I am long over due.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm still getting very mild breakage but nothing to cry about and it is a lot better than it used to be but I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 11, 2011)

Question?  
How can I wear my hair after baggying.  I normally wear rollersets but I'm afraid that after all that moisture my hair will look a hot mess!!  That's why I just bunned today.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Golden75 I read that if you cowash more, it'll stop the shedding that occurs from using growth aids.

I think this is true because I cowash every day and haven't had any excess shedding from using Claudie's Elixer. 

For some, all it takes is cowashing 2-3 times a week to work.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 11, 2011)

tiffers - that's my plan!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Didn't clarify but am preped to get that GHE on.
Enjoy the harvest


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 11, 2011)

Question:

When I baggy (with oils, natural, or synthetic) products my hair is uber soft to start with, then it feels hard and crunchy. I don't think I can hang. I use to back in the day but now, either my hair ends up crispy or I itch.  What could be causing this?


----------



## Starronda (Aug 11, 2011)

BeeMine Deep Conditioner and baggy on for two hours tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U Welcome, girly! 

nickpoopie I think rollersetting would be possible, just make sure your hair fully dries before you take the rollers out. I'll bet your hair will be uber soft!

Iluvsmuhgrass Have you ever tried baggying with a water based moisturizer sealed with oil? Maybe your hair doesn't like baggying with oils alone.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Moisturized with Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In, sealed with Garden Oil and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 11, 2011)

Checking in ! 
Moisturize with water, seal with castor oil, put a plastic bag, and gonna sleep


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 11, 2011)

does baggyinh every night is bad? I mean, in case if you only wash your hair twice a month... baggying every night during 2 weeks without washing your hair? usually I do it every other day.
share your thoughts girls !!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 11, 2011)

Threw my baggy over my slightly damp WnG as usual...been doing it this way since my BC without issue. I think I've had pretty good retention, so baggying is a definite staple.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 12, 2011)

tiffers  Thanks for responding! I've tried it all kinds of ways. With oils. With natural products. With water based non-natural products (itch city). 


Thirty minutes after removing the baggy and applying/sealing.... complete and total crunch fest.   I ended up going back to daily moisturizing.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all!  It's only day 3 of over night GHE and I am seeing results already.  It's even making me simplify my regimen because moisture is not even an issue through out the day.   This plus weekly DC, a few cowashes, limiting combing to once a week and ceramides will give me a tremendous leg up on retention.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 12, 2011)

Moisturized, covered in a plastic cap and heavy bandana. Preparing for another DC cuz that last one left my hair feeling dryer than before. Even my highlights look like a dry color versus the pretty honey they're supposed to be. Does the sun lighten  bleached hair?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 12, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(2) *GHE tonight after using HE LTR LI stuff and WGO maybe like 1-2 hrs before.


*(3)* Tonight I used HS 14 n 1 and WGO..... baggying!


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

I did a dry baggy tonight since I had a lot of oil in the shower cap and I just checked my hair and it's still moisturizing good.


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 12, 2011)

So tonight I'll do my rollerset, let my hair completely dry and see how my baggy rollerset turns out in the morning.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

Baggied last night with my homemade potion.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 13, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> does baggyinh every night is bad? I mean, in case if you only wash your hair twice a month... baggying every night during 2 weeks without washing your hair? usually I do it every other day.
> share your thoughts girls !!!



??bumping this


----------



## tiffers (Aug 13, 2011)

Krystle~Hime I don't think baggying would be bad if you wash every two weeks. Just make sure your hair fully dries every day or every few days just to be on the safe side. 

Iluvsmuhgrass Well that just sucks.  Have you tried ponytail baggying? Maybe your hair doesn't like whole head baggying. 

DayDreamist That's AWESOME! You'll definitely reach your goals fast!  Moisture isn't an issue? I can't wait until the day when I can say that! 

kupenda Sorry about the crappy conditioner. erplexed What did you use? I hope your hair comes out better after this next dc and baggy session.

About the bleached hair... I have no clue.  But there were summers when the sun would naturally give my hair purple highlites. It was SOOOO cool! 

nickpoopie Yes! I'm really excited to see how your baggy rollerset comes out!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 13, 2011)

Moisturized with Isha Cream, sealed with Garden Oil and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well I have been able the GHE these last couple of night. I hope I'm right when I say 'GHE', I'm not adding anything to my hair just relying on the moisuriser I put on 2 nights ago. Hmm, maybe that's baggying. I'll have to re-read your 1st post for the description again @tiffers.



tiffers said:


> Bajanmum, how many layers did you use? I get hot as well, but some combinations are more tolerable. I tried foil once and whoooo, that stuff made me SO hot! Now that I use three shower caps, it's much better!



I'm now wrapping my head twice with plastic wrap and wear only 1 scarf, and that feels much better. And my hair still comes out moist and soft. The 1st night I think I wrapped it 5-6 times then put on two scarves, phew I blew hot all night.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 13, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Moisturized with Isha Cream, sealed with Garden Oil and massaged *Claudie's Elixer* into my scalp.
> 
> I'll be doing GHE tonight.



I'm curious about that product, does it work for you? I'm not in the US and have never heard of it till now. I've just done a search on LHCF and google. The reviews are kinda mixed. Some say it made their hair grow, others say it didn't. Have you seen any results yet?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 13, 2011)

Cowashed with hairvedas moist condition pro. Followed with a light oiling of Vatika frosting then rinsed. Soft hair! Added my ltr leave in. I'm gonna have to drop this stuff. I had finally gotten my breakage down to almost none and then I started using that stuff. It's a no go. Anyway...back on track. I'm baggying my ponytail (so glad I can say that lol) with just that stupid moisturizer and air drying under my silk scarf. I'm gonna shampoo that leave in out in the morning. Ugh


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 13, 2011)

Bajanmum All of those layers!  Were you trying to cook yourself?  GHE can definitely be modified. I do it with a moisturizer and oil, although the originator recommends using oils only. You can tweak it to fit your comfort level. 

I LOVE Claudie's products! And I'm pretty positive that the growth elixer plus GHE are giving great results. I'm gonna stretch my hair in a few weeks to see my progress, but so far, my hair has gone from barely scraping SL to CBL in about two weeks!

kupenda Aw man, that sucks! Well, at least now you know a culprit that's been causing breakage, so you can get rid of it ASAP!


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep, I was as usual, an all or nothing girl. But I've been able to rein myself in. 



tiffers said:


> I LOVE Claudie's products! And I'm pretty positive that the growth elixer plus GHE are giving great results. I'm gonna stretch my hair in a few weeks to see my progress, but so far, my hair has gone from barely scraping SL to CBL in about two weeks!



Holy hair growth, Batman! That's freaking amazing. Two weeks, huh? I'm going to have to look into it being shipped over here, namely to my house. Way to go, tiffers.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Just checking in. GH'd last night and am doing so now. 
Have a great day/evening ladies.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 13, 2011)

yep GH'ing tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 14, 2011)

DCed, and my hair feels a lot better. Now I'm baggying on wet hair. Wrapped a scarf around it and gonna give myself a scalp massage with Vatika Frosting before putting it on the length of my hair and reapplying my baggy


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

Moisturized with Hairveda Acai Phyto, sealed with Garden Oil and massaged Claudie's Growth Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 14, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(3)* Tonight I used HS 14 n 1 and WGO..... baggying!


 
I was only able to get it in 3 times this week....But that was good considereing that I started on Tuesday. Maybe I will get 4 times nxt week.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 14, 2011)

Baggied last night with HV whipped ends and shakakai oil. I'll do it again tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 14, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I baggy my "wash n go's" for 3-4 night at a time, helps me keep moisture in my hair. Love baggying! I'll thank the thread later today to join! ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


I do something similar to this. I baggy my fresh wash n go's and the refreshed ones too. I'm able to stretch a wash n' go for 3 days.



tiffers said:


> I LOVE Claudie's products! And I'm pretty positive that the growth elixer plus GHE are giving great results. I'm gonna stretch my hair in a few weeks to see my progress, but so far, my hair has gone from barely scraping SL to CBL in about two weeks!


Looks like I need to get back on my Claudie's Elixir grind 

I'm in. I just need to decide if I will GHE or baggy. The GHE may be too much for me because I am hot enough with just one plastic cap. We'll see.

I will baggy or GHE 5x week. I will use cocasta oil, ceramide mix, vatika frosting, amla oil, shikakai oil, or OHHB.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 14, 2011)

Baggied last night with Beemine DC, took baggy off and sealed with coconut oil.

Will be doing the same tonight!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

nickpoopie How did that baggy rollerset turn out? I GOTSTA know!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone else find their hair less 'perfumy' after baggying/ghe-ing? I think I need some eo in my spray. lol.

Vatika Frosting sounds interesting..
About to Baggy now. 

Again ladies, enjoy your day/evening.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 14, 2011)

Massaged with a castor, grapeseed, coconut, jojoba mix. Baggying for about two hours before my cowash. Might get under the dryer for a few minutes. Just cuz 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NYDiva (Aug 14, 2011)

Will be using water and Rice Bran Oil tonight.  Aiming for 5 days per wk.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Moisturized with shea Moisture Smoothie. It was my first time using it and... Boooo. It sucks. Sealed with castor oil and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE yet again.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Deep Conditioned with ORS Egg Mayo and am now doing twists before I baggy.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday I washed my hair.  It's been a breeze.  This system is really working for me!  

I air dried and then applied a thin coat of castor oil and saran wraped and headtie.  Woke up to butter yet again  

My recent length check is in my profile.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 15, 2011)

Yuk! have migraine won't be baggying tonight altho had planned to.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Baggied last night and today with Maha Bhringraj oil. Will do an Ayurvedic cowash, moisturize, and seal with JBCO and WGO.

Starronda how's sealing with Coconut oil working for you?


----------



## Starronda (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Baggied last night and today with Maha Bhringraj oil. Will do an Ayurvedic cowash, moisturize, and seal with JBCO and WGO.
> 
> @Starronda how's sealing with Coconut oil working for you?


 

Hey Platinum! When I was relaxed, my hair hated coconut oil..Now my hair is in love with it. Keeps my hair nice and soft all day after baggying!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 16, 2011)

GHE'd last night w/ shea butter mix, after showering w/o cap to get moisture from steam.   Sealed this am w/ KBBHJ.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Last night, I...

Moisturized with Silk Dreams Silky Soft Leave-In, sealed with Silk Dream Nourish and topped that with PRE. Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp and GHE'd overnight.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Last night, I...
> 
> Moisturized with Silk Dreams Silky Soft Leave-In, sealed with Silk Dream Nourish and topped that with PRE. Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp and GHE'd overnight.


 
tiffers - stop it ! I want the oil & pre! which scent did u get?  And is it a light oil blend?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Golden75 Sowwy. 

The oil is very light. I even used it as a body oil after my shower and hubby loved the scent (Dreamy Decadence) 

The PRE was still melted when I used it, so I can't comment on it's texture, but I DID end up using waaaaaay more than I needed because of that. Had oils drippin all down my neck and stuff. 

I've found that a little goes a long way with all of the Silk Dreams products. I used way too much of Whip My Hair, too. Whoops.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Golden75 Sowwy.
> 
> The oil is very light. I even used it as a body oil after my shower and hubby loved the scent (Dreamy Decadence)
> 
> ...


 

tiffers - DD is the scent I want too. Holding off til I use up some of my stash. Le sigh....


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 16, 2011)

I am doing it, might as well join up. Just blow dried my hair after a 3 month hiatus, and the ends fried right up.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 16, 2011)

About to GH now. 
Good night.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay I did the GHE last night and I survived . So I will continue. I used a hydracap, plastic cap, and finally my Stay on Satin Bonnet. I moisturized my hair with Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter and sealed with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 16, 2011)

Will be doing the GHE tonight..Sulfur mix and castor oil on scalp. Will be doing overnight!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Moisturized with Silk Dreams Silky Leave-In, sealed with Silk Dreams Nourish and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

And of course I'll be doing GHE overnight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ I definitely find that my hair is a lot less... smell-good  after baggying overnight. 

Aveena Your hair is so pretty and is coming along nicely! You have really nice arms and shoulders too, btw. 

Bajanmum I sure hope you're feeling better. 

Shay72 Glad to see that your survived a night of GHE.  It's thebomb.com

Seamonster Welcome to the challenge!  Baggying will whip your ends right back into shape.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks Tiffers!  I'm excited because I finally found something that works that 1. doesn't require expensive products 2.  easily fits into my daily routine where my hair can look decent every day. 

I'm sitting here with my saran wrap cap, a plastic cap on top of that and a scarf tonight.  GH'ing now and plan to deep condition later tonight.

re shoulders   I was surprised to see all that muscle.... I will be competing in a figure competition so I need a lot of definition...but I wasn't even flexing My hard work at the gym must be paying off too!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, girls... a few days ago, my stretched hair was riiight above my collarbone. Now it's touching the middle of the bone!  

I took a progress pic on 8/7, so in 10 days, my hair grew about a half of an inch. Wowza.

IDK if it's the GHE or the Claudie's Elixer or a combination of the two, but I'm not changing a thing! 

I can't wait till next month, when I take my next progress picture!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 17, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I did the GHE last night and I survived . So I will continue. I used a hydracap, plastic cap, and finally my Stay on Satin Bonnet. I moisturized my hair with Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter and sealed with my ceramide oil mix.


 

Shay72 - what is a hydracap?


----------



## nickpoopie (Aug 17, 2011)

tiffersMy rollerset was great. Normally after I take the rollers out I wrap my hair but because I was going to baggy I just left the curls as is and proceeded to baggy. I must say I did not expect my hair to look as good as it did. I just ran my fingers through the curls which they were now more wavy and extra soft. This is definitely a keeper for me!!!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

nickpoopie said:


> My rollerset was great. Normally after I take the rollers out I wrap my hair but because I was going to baggy I just left the curls as is and proceeded to baggy. I must say I did not expect my hair to look as good as it did. I just ran my fingers through the curls which they were now more wavy and extra soft. This is definitely a keeper for me!!!



It sounds great! I can just imagine how soft your hair must have been!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 17, 2011)

About to GH with SFO.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> What is a hydracap?



Golden75 *butting in* It's a plastic cap that's sold at Sally's. 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman.../default/mProduct-Show?pid=SBS-379000&start=1


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Moisturized with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream, sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE overnight.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 18, 2011)

Baggying with Tiiva DC


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 18, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Okay, girls... a few days ago, my stretched hair was riiight above my collarbone. Now it's touching the middle of the bone!
> 
> I took a progress pic on 8/7, so in 10 days, my hair grew about a half of an inch. Wowza.
> 
> ...


 

Waay to gooooo tiffers!!!

Awesome. I'll have to keep up with my baggying and Ghe-ing.

BTW. I'm on a four day break, staying with my brother...all 6 of us. Hehe! He doesn't know what hit him. Anyhoo, he's kindly allowed me to borrow his laptop for this post, but I won't be logging in til Mon. But I will be baggying for the next few nights.

Today is the first time I've woken up without a migraine for 4/5 days. It was brutal, throwing up everyday. Sorry TMI. But feeling great now, thanks for the virtual hug.

So have a gr8 week/end!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 18, 2011)

GHE'd last nite w/ shea butter mix.


----------



## tatiana (Aug 18, 2011)

My goal is to GHE four times a week.

I actually started last week; I was experimenting with different products.

I GHE'd last night with Afro-Detangler sealed with Jane carter Nourish and Shine. I most likely will not venture from my products. I put hair in twists and wearing a twist out this morning.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 18, 2011)

I had never heard of just the GHE until this post and I think it's a wonderful idea. I want to try this or baggying at least every other day which would equal 4 times a week. My main problem right now is retaining moisture and length since a bad bf haircut so i think this challenge is perfect for me!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

tatiana, toiatoya Welcome to the party, chickadees!  

Bajanmum So glad to hear that you're feeling better! Hope you have lots of fun with your family!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Been about my bis with a bag on all day. About to head out baggying under my wig and come home to GH.
From using SFO last night and baggying since, I've found hair soft and moist after quite some hours.

toiatoya, I think this will be great for you. Honestly with GH'ing and baggying you do hold more moisture. At least that's what I've noticed so far.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know Im late but imma try to get in 3 sessions for this week.

*(1)* I M&S with HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO to seal. I am ponytail baggying at the moment and will leave this on til tomorrow.

See you ladies then


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 18, 2011)

checking in  just baggied with DesignLine reconstructor for about 30 mins (no dryer) and feeling really great! May throw my baggy back on overnight! right now Redken frizz something is in my hair (my stylist came over and DCd me!)


----------



## tiffers (Aug 19, 2011)

Moisturized with Silk Dreams Silky Soft mixed with Nourish and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 19, 2011)

So yesterday after job#1 - slathered HV 24/7 on dry hair, plastic cap, baseball cap, went to job#2. Left on for about 4 hrs. Rinsed when I got home, t-shirt dried for a few mins. Used a good amount of KBB Ambrosia, small amt of butter love, plastic cap, 2 doo-rags. This am sealed w/ KBB heavenly jojoba. My hair feels soooo soft, super moist. Curls is ping-popping! 

Trying not to touch my hair to prevent frizz. Gonna see if this is a keeper method of an overnight wash & go or call it a wash, sleep & go.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 19, 2011)

baggying is the truff! LOL so I took my baggy off this am and it's still moist! i added a little coconut oil all over and some water and jbco around my edges because they had gotten a little dry. I may end up doing this every night! I also like the results I got from the redkin frizz leave in (sorry forgot the exact name. it's in the ombre green and yellowish bottle) and the dc with the designline reconstructor. Man i want to own those two but i feel that they will be expensive....hmm.


----------



## tatiana (Aug 19, 2011)

I ghe'd last night with staple products. Put my twist out in a banana clip for work because my hair was damp.

I am seriously considering doing a 4 week mini twists challenge with the GHE. I am heading back to the gym on Monday and I need a low-maintenance style.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey ladies! I can't baggy for at least a whole week cuz I just got a blowout and don't want my roots to revert before my next touch up. Sadface. Have fun without me


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Will GH' 2nite and shampoo etc tomorrow.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 19, 2011)

GHing tonight in twists with Redken Fresh Curls Curl Refiner leave in anti frizz detangler for unruly curls. I really like this stuff! It's the only thing that makes my curls curl! It also moisturizes very well. Had a bogo sale today so I picked some up. Here is a pic from this morning of how happy my hair was after GH/baggying all night  I now swear by this!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

Same as yesterday... moisturized with Silky Soft mixed with Nourish and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 20, 2011)

Baggying tonight with QB AOHC....


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I know Im late but imma try to get in 3 sessions for this week.
> 
> *(1)* I M&S with HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO to seal. I am ponytail baggying at the moment and will leave this on til tomorrow.
> 
> See you ladies then


 
*(2)* I M&S with HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO to seal. My hair came out bomb this morning....I loved it.

I do a ponytail braid w/o the holder and I roll the braid up on a satin roller. I have been doing this since being in the challange. Tonight I am using the baggy method. Its working well for me


----------



## Aveena (Aug 20, 2011)

I washed and air dried overnight on Thursday then GH'd last night I used Nyle Herbal Oil.

My hair loves Nyle herbal oil but I hate the smell but I found that if I use it at night and GHE most of the smell is gone by morning and pretty much all of it goes away throughout the day.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 20, 2011)

GHing again tonight with minitwists all over....which has been every night since I started the challenge. My question is, could it be BAD to do it EVERY night? I love the moisture my hair retains for hours with it.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

Alright, I couldn't wait a month for another comparison pic.  These two pictures were taken 13 days apart using the same t-shirt. Notice how much further my hair is from the collar in the second picture. 

(Please ignore the lint monster on my shoulders. My husband didn't tell me it was there and refused to take another picture because he was watching a football game.  )


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

toiatoya said:


> GHing again tonight with minitwists all over....which has been every night since I started the challenge. My question is, could it be BAD to do it EVERY night? I love the moisture my hair retains for hours with it.



Of course every head is different, but for my hair, nightly GHE is a must. My hair is chronically dry, so I need as much moisture as I can get!

Just make sure you keep a close eye on your hair and throw a protein conditioner into the mix every now and then.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(2)* I M&S with HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO to seal. My hair came out bomb this morning....I loved it.
> 
> I do a ponytail braid w/o the holder and I roll the braid up on a satin roller. I have been doing this since being in the challange. Tonight I am using the baggy method. Its working well for me


 
*(3)* Same ol' thing tonight also, M&S with HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO/Coconut Oil mixed to seal.

I made my goal of 3x/wk going to hit my max for 4 days this week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Of course every head is different, but for my hair, nightly GHE is a must. My hair is chronically dry, so I need as much moisture as I can get!
> 
> Just make sure you keep a close eye on your hair and *throw a protein conditioner into the mix every now and then*.


 
tiffers, you saying like when we baggy or a regular protein DC?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover I meant as a dc, or even a cowash. But come to think of it, you could alternate baggying with moisturizing and balancing moisturizers. Maybe moisturizing one week and a more balancing moisturizer (with moisture AND protein) the next.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @ZebraPrintLover I meant as a dc, or even a cowash. But come to think of it, you could alternate baggying with moisturizing and balancing moisturizers. Maybe moisturizing one week and a more balancing moisturizer (with moisture AND protein) the next.


 
tiffers, I am not sure if I have came across a balancing one, do you know a few that can be picked up at a drug store.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello!
I will be using the GHE method every week on Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. As of now the oil I'll be using (until it runs out) is a mixture of amla, neem, ricebran, brahmi, bhringraj, hibiscus, evoo, jojoba, almond...think that's all I put in there lol. 

I'll do my first baggy tomorrow and update then! 

I know my hair will love this challenge because it absolutely loves oil!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover Off the top of my head, I know Profectiv makes some awesome balancing moisturizers. Pretty much all of their moisturizers and leave-ins have protein and they're very moisturizing. I haven't tried a Profectiv product that I haven't loved. 

MaraWithLove Welcome! Your oil mix sounds delicious.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 21, 2011)

tiffers said:


> MaraWithLove Welcome! Your oil mix sounds delicious.



Thank you very much!  I love experimentation!


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 21, 2011)

bagging tonight with strong root and whipped ends hydration and castor oil


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 21, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge since I read that it works great on TWAs.  This will hopefully help me for the '2 inches in 4 months' challenge that I am in.  I will GH 4 times per week.  I plan an experimenting with oils but today I will DC and then GH overnight with JBCO on damp hair.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Did GH last night and will later again. About to baggy now with a spray mix. 
Have fun ladies.:^)


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @ZebraPrintLover Off the top of my head, I know Profectiv makes some awesome balancing moisturizers. Pretty much all of their moisturizers and leave-ins have protein and they're very moisturizing. I haven't tried a Profectiv product that I haven't loved.


 
I have a few CVS bucks that I can use to get me a Profective item. My hair isnt really picky so it should go well!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I have a few CVS bucks that I can use to get me a Profective item. My hair isnt really picky so it should go well!



I'm sure you'll love it!  Bublin mentioned a Profectiv moisturizer that has ceramides in it... I forgot what it's called, but it's in a gold-ish bottle. It stands out because their moisturizers usually come in jars.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 21, 2011)

Currently GHE/Baggying  with the mixture I stated above Never-mind my appearance *stupid breakout by nose*
Of course one of my siblings is gonna call me something like Erykah Ba-don't. I think when it's time to sleep, I'll put on my satin bonnet too just because!


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 21, 2011)

so...i was reading the natural haven blog, and i lucked upon a post about vaseline/petrolium jelly/mineral oil to seal hair. they were saying if hair doesnt seem to retain moisture and is very dry and/or damaged to give it a try. so i did and i like the results except it's greasy.....however i think i used too much lol. anyway, my question is, has anyone used this for sealing and can u baggy/ghe with it on your hair? I imagine it may not be effective since it's supposed to block moisture, right?? confused again...lol


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 21, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> Currently GHE/Baggying with the mixture I stated above Never-mind my appearance *stupid breakout by nose*
> Of course one of my siblings is gonna call me something like *Erykah Ba-don't*. I think when it's time to sleep, I'll put on my satin bonnet too just because!


 

its cute and at least u are doing great things for your hair. the "erykah ba-don't" made me kinda die laughing though...wtg!


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 21, 2011)

Baggying tonight with a dab of WEN sweet almond mint conditioner over damp hair and sealed with EVOO.  I will leave in overnight and see how it comes out since this is my first GH in 2 years.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 21, 2011)

toiatoya said:


> so...i was reading the natural haven blog, and i lucked upon a post about vaseline/petrolium jelly/mineral oil to seal hair. they were saying if hair doesnt seem to retain moisture and is very dry and/or damaged to give it a try. so i did and i like the results except it's greasy.....however i think i used too much lol. anyway, my question is, has anyone used this for sealing and can u baggy/ghe with it on your hair? I imagine it may not be effective since it's supposed to block moisture, right?? confused again...lol


Hmm, well back before I was natural and before I even "investigated" the products I used, I did use a mixture of petroleum jelly and glover's mane (an old recipe my mom got from her Gma lol) to seal my hair. It was DEFINITELY greasy but it surprisingly made my hair grow. Same with mineral oil-I've never used mineral oil alone, like it would be an ingredient in some oil blend and I mean I didn't experience any problems with it from what I knew then. I say use what works for you! Yeah if it's greasy maybe just use little bits. I've never baggied with it, so I'm no help there. Wish you success! 



toiatoya said:


> its cute and at least u are doing great things for your hair. the "erykah ba-don't" made me kinda die laughing though...wtg!


Thank you!! Lol and you know what? My mom called me it like a half hour after I posted that.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 21, 2011)

lovestarr said:


> Baggying tonight with a dab of WEN sweet almond mint conditioner over damp hair and sealed with EVOO.  I will leave in overnight and see how it comes out since this is my first GH in 2 years.



Ooh, I can't wait to hear how this goes! I'm a fan of almond anything lol and evoo of course is always great! Looking forward to your next post!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been online in a few days but I've been baggying every night with JBCO.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 22, 2011)

Been doin' GHE the past few nights, nothin' but AOHC n my baggy.....


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought to use AOHC but I ran out just the other day! lol


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 22, 2011)

Neither can I MaraWithLove ! LOL.  I'm tempted to peak and see how it's going (had it in for 3 hours now) but I'm afraid I'll let out some moisture so I'll try to chill until the morning.  I will definitely post results in the a.m.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome lovestarr! GHE will definitely help with your goals, it's fawesome!  You excitement is making me giggle. 

MaraWithLove I think the head wrap is cute! 

toiatoya I'm thinking that baggying plus heavy sealing just might work out good because the moisture that's in your hair won't be able to leave, it'll have nowhere to go but deeper into your strands... at least, that's what happens in my mind.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Moisturized with my love, Isha Cream. Sealed with Enso's Softening Serum and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp. I'll be doing GHE overnight.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers Thank you! I just looked at your album btw, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 22, 2011)

well I have decided that  I will continue to use the strong root on my scalp and hairveda whipped creme ends hydration. I also add some castor oil to my hair since it worked so well this past month.


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 22, 2011)

I baggy each night with a shower cap under my bonnet.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Time to catch up!  Friday nite in prep for henna - I used Talijah Bodyfying mist, mixed with AVJ to detangle, then plastic cap over night, and scarf. Does that count as a GHE?  Saturday nite over night henna.  Plastic cap, layer of saran, scarf, doo-rag (does that count?) Sunday nite, oiled scalp w/ Lenzi request, moisturized with QB Root burdock, sealed w/ some curls oil, plastic cap, wrap scarf, doo-rag


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 22, 2011)

Baggy with Kimmaytube leave in, sealed with shea butter, potion on scalp. My hair came out really soft. 

Last night, I just put some potion on my scalp with baggy, think it was softer with the kimmaytube leave in, but it is ok.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Have been baggying all day my aloe, glycerine spray mix. Will wash, condition and GH with Castor Oil.

Must admit I'm loving this challenge. Haven't had crispy hair for a while now.

Keep it up ladies.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

MaraWithLove Thanks so much, hun!  How'd the GHE turn out?!

Prettylonghair Would you like to join the challenge? 

Golden75 I'd say Saturday and Sunday were GHE days and Friday was a baggy day. 

Seamonster I always have better results when I use some type of creamy moisturizer and an oil. The oil is okay, but creamy stuff is just better. 

~Vintage Queen~ That's awesome!!! Keep up the good work, chica!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(3)* Same ol' thing tonight also, M&S with HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO/Coconut Oil mixed to seal.
> 
> I made my goal of 3x/wk going to hit my max for 4 days this week.


 
*(4)* Wasnt able to post last night but I made it to #4 for the week. I only used HE LTR LI no oil, in the baggy method.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @ZebraPrintLover Off the top of my head, I know Profectiv makes some awesome balancing moisturizers. Pretty much all of their moisturizers and leave-ins have protein and they're very moisturizing. I haven't tried a Profectiv product that I haven't loved.


 
tiffers, I was wondering could I just spray my hair with Infusium 23 (Protein) on my hair and just baggy it.....?erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover Yep, that would work!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2011)

Trying to play catch up. Not sure what I actually posted. So I believe I GHE'd 2x and baggied 3x last week.  I will have the same goal this week. Tonight I plan to massage scalp with Claudie's Elixir, moisturize hair with hemp seed butter, then seal with my ceramide oil mix. Will use my hydracap, plastic cap, and finally my bonnet.

Someone asked what a hydracap was right? Basically it is shrink wrap for your head. You put one cap on and use a hairdryer to shrink wrap it to your head. The owner was on here advertising more than a year ago. You could get like a million for a really cheap price. Then if you did a review she sent you some for free. Once it got going good you couldn't buy them from the website anymore. You can buy them from Sally's but only in small quantities. Like 4 for $5. I'm probably set for life but I buy 2-3 packs every time I go to Sally's so I know I won't run out .


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @MaraWithLove Thanks so much, hun!  How'd the GHE turn out?!
> 
> @Prettylonghair Would you like to join the challenge?
> 
> ...


 

I would love too!!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Prettylonghair w00t! Welcome! :bouncegre


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

Still baggying every night but I'm starting to have a lot of shedding now. I'm not sure what's causing it. I'm away from home so I want to find something that will stop the shedding with out being stinky (i.e. garlic powder in my condish, garlic oil, etc).


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 22, 2011)

where can i buy Claudie's products? GHing tonight with vaseline on ends


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Moisturized with Silky Soft Leave In, sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Platinum How often do you cowash? I've read that cowashing twice or more a week cuts down on shedding.

toiatoya To purchase from Claudie, you have to send her an email with the products you want and she'll send you a PayPal invoice. Currently, you can see her products here because her website isn't functioning:

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/haircare/

Her email:

[email protected]

She closed up shop though, due to health problems. But she said she'll open back up in a few weeks. The fact that she didn't have a website turned me away from her products for the longest and now I could just kick myself for waiting so long! *slaps myself* She's so sweet and the products are well worth the money.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers I've been cowashing about 1-2 times a week. I may have to go back to cowashing everyday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2011)

No baggy for me tonight, see you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 23, 2011)

GHE last nite w/ shea butter mix


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum how about taking garlic capsules? That's what I've done and have found that I shed less. They do taste unpleasant though.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Platinum how about taking garlic capsules? That's what I've done and have found that I shed less. They do taste unpleasant though.



~Vintage Queen~ I was taking them for a long time then I stopped. I guess I need to start back on it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 23, 2011)

well I am still bagging with strong root on my scalp and haiveda on my hair and castor oil on my ends. co washed and did a wash n go curly girl


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 23, 2011)

About to GH with spray mix plus Sunflower oil.

ETA: Actually just wet my hair, sprayed and baggied.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Moisturized with a mix of Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7 and Enso Naturals Sweet Honey & Hibiscus Leave-In.

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 24, 2011)

*(1)* Baggying tonight after I M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## kupenda (Aug 24, 2011)

Applied hemp oil to my strands and scalp. GHE/baggying under a plastic cap, scarf and warm towel. I'm tempted to rinse but too lazy to style my hair tonight lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone asked what a hydracap was right? Basically it is shrink wrap for your head. You put one cap on and use a hairdryer to shrink wrap it to your head. The owner was on here advertising more than a year ago. You could get like a million for a really cheap price. Then if you did a review she sent you some for free. Once it got going good you couldn't buy them from the website anymore. You can buy them from Sally's but only in small quantities. Like 4 for $5. I'm probably set for life but I buy 2-3 packs every time I go to Sally's so I know I won't run out .[/QUOTE]


Shay72 - that was me! Thanks for coming back to answer. Tiffers answered & I googled. I like the concept of the cap. I may invest one day. Wish I saw the million give away, cuz 4 or $5 is a lot, and i would use up pretty quickly.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 24, 2011)

Have been baggying each night. Last night I used a little of the BeeMine DC, in the morning sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still GH'ing   I love how my new growth feels


----------



## curlycrown85 (Aug 24, 2011)

I will GHE / baggy at least 4 times a week using natural oils for GHE and my favorite deep conditioners for the baggy method.

I've been baggying at least twice a week for about a month already and my hair is like silk!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 24, 2011)

About to Shampoo, condition with Joico MR and baggy with spray/SFO.

Good night/day ladies.


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 24, 2011)

My hair is touchably soft from my GH 2 nights ago.  I will be GHing tonight with shea butter sealed with WGO for the first time.  Hopefully it's good results.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 24, 2011)

tiffers it went well, thank you!!

I GHE'd the night before last and lastnight too (also Sunday) and man my low porosity hair is so soft, smooth and moisturized! Woo!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 24, 2011)

With butter my hair was definitely soft! ^^Wish you success with your shea, I use avocado.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 24, 2011)

my hair has been so soft since ive joined this challenege! not baggying tonight (just did a twistie bang and i want to wear it out tomorrow...) but ill be back in a day or two!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Moisturized with a mix of Silk Dreams Silky Soft Leave-In, Destination Hydration and Nourish.

Massaged Elixer into my scalp and I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 24, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(1)* Baggying tonight after I M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO......


 
*(2)* Baggying tonight, I used Infusium 23 Repair & Renew LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the moisture party, curlycrown85!


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Quick check in, as I'm rushing to get outta the house. I've been GHE-ing under my Erica Badu head wrap everyday until I get time to wash it. I can't wait to feel the softness of my hair when I finally take off the plastic wrap. I've used EVOO.

see you soon


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 25, 2011)

I baggied for about 4 hrs w/ alterna thickening compound.  I used the rest of gleau sample I had, but did not baggy or ghe overnight. My hair was sooooooooooooo drrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy this morning . NO GOOD!!! I put some Oyin hair dew, and alterna, shea butter mix this am and left. 

Feels better but def not as moist as the past few days. Gonna spritz some Oyin greg juice on in a minute.  I must ghe'd/baggy everynight it seems.  Or it could be the alterna.  erplexed


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,
pls count me in . I had to give it a try before joining and yes it works fine for my hair . I will be using ghe 4 times a week and baggy whenever I feel its neccesary.
I will use organics oils- JBCO, EVOO, Grape seed, Argan.
Im basically trying to grow my nape and hoping for thicker strands.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2011)

Rossy2010 Welcome!!!


----------



## SimJam (Aug 25, 2011)

everytime I see the title of this challenge I chucke because in Jamaica we refer to full size, grandma type underwaer as "baggy"

carry on


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been baggying all week, my hair seems to like it. My single strand knots are reducing. Instead of cutting out hundreds of knots, I am now just trimming out a few knots. Additionally, some of the knots are loose, and I could untangle them if I had the patience. 

This week I am going to cornroll my hair and see what happens. Going to start washing my hair in plaits, to see if that reduces the SSK too.


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 25, 2011)

GH'd last night with shea butter sealed with WGO. My hair LOVED this mix!!! I woke up with soft, curly, slightly damp hair. I will be experimenting with other oils but this mix is a keeper!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 26, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(2)* Baggying tonight, I used Infusium 23 Repair & Renew LI and WGO/EVCO......


 
*(3)* Baggied tonight after I M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

I was very low on Hairveda Acai Phyto and Enso Leave-In, so I mixed them together and slapped it on my head. 

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 26, 2011)

I will baggy tonight coz I will be applying my sulfur mix on the scalp. I will apply a mix of Grape seed oil and EVOO on my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't checked in in a few days but I'm still baggying every night. Last night I used my growth potion on my scalp and Hesh brand Bhringraj oil on the length of my hair. Will do an Ayurvedic cowash today but for now I'm baggying under a scarf, covered with a beenie cap.


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 26, 2011)

GH'd last night with JBCO. I didn't moisturize or dampen hair first and the results came out okay. I did cowash this morning with Giovanni tea tree triple threat conditioner and did a WnG with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and a bit of eco styler olive oil gel - results was the best WnG Ive done so far!  I am going to moisturize prior to sealing from now on though.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 26, 2011)

Didn't baggy/GHA my hair yesterday but will tonight, 26/08. Using the aloe spritz.


----------



## Bajanmum (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi folks,

Well I've finally washed my hair. When I finally took off the plastic wrap, my hair was wet, but wasn't as soft as I thought it should have been. The oil was just sitting on top. I guess my hair doesn't 'do' oil very well. It _*has*_ to be a heavy cream moisturiser. Still, you live and learn. 

It's soft now though. Co-washed with HE HH, ACV rinse with added peppermint and rosemary oils. Had myself a nice scalp massage then had a final rinse. Used Hairveda's whipped ends and sealed with cocasta shakakai oil (my hair is alright to use oil in conjunction with a heavy cream leave-in. I have fussy hair, it seems lol) twisted up and now will baggy for the night. 

My notes since baggying: 
#1. Less tangles
#2. Less SSK's
#3. Softer, of course 
and as a bonus, I'm retaining length, because of injected moisture.

All in all, yippee!!! LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 27, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(3)* Baggied tonight after I M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO......


 
*(4)* Tonight I used Infusium 23 Repair & Renew LI and WGO/EVCO and baggied afterwards......

 Made my 4 sessions for the week, so Im good! See you ladies nxt week.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 27, 2011)

I was too tired to check in last night, but I used some new products and tested them out. 

Sprayed on some Shea Moisture Hold & Shine Mist, topped with Shea Moisture Reconstructing Conditioner and sealed with Nourish oil.

My hair was sooo soft and fluffy this morning after taking the bags off. Shea Moisture is a keeper.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2011)

GHE'd x2 and baggied x2-3x. Moisturized with either Horestail Butter or Hemp Seed Butter. Sealed with amla oil or my ceramide mix.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

shampooed and Dced my hair today so I will GHE overnight with a mixture of EVOO and grapeseed oil.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2011)

Baggying with hemp oil and aloe vera with a dash of added rosemary to prepare for my cowash


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 27, 2011)

Moisturized with Shea Moisture Reconstructing Conditioner and Shine & Hold Mist, sealed with Nourish and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Baggying right now on wet hair moisturized with Blue Malva Lotion and sealed with Moringa & Castor Serum.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Baggied last night with African Royale Braid Spray and Surge 14 and sealed with Vaseline. This is the first time I used Vaseline to seal. It was a little greasy at first but my hair ended up being very soft.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Same as yesterday, moisturized with Shea Moisture Mist and Restorative Conditioner, sealed with Nourish.

I ran out of Claudie's Elixer  and will be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 29, 2011)

I put too much Nyle oil a couple of nights ago so my hair has been stringy.   I've been wearing my bun so it doesn't show during the day but today is wash day and I'm excited to see my freshly washed air dry hair.  

Next time I won't use too much oil.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have GHE`d my hair for the past 2 days and I will GHE tonight as well. I must admit that both my hair and myself are loving GHE. I have not been using my moisturiser for days and  my hair aint complaining.  I have also realised that a mix of EVOO and Grape seed oil work well for my hair. I will leave the other oils for Dcing.


----------



## Royalq (Aug 29, 2011)

I try to do the GHE but my head doesnt seem to get warm enough. It just feels like im baggying.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Royalq How many layers do you use? Is your hair wet in the mornings?


----------



## Royalq (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers i dampen my hair, apply a plastic cap, a wig cap, a satin bonnet, a scarf, and sometimes a hat and my head still doesnt get warm enough


----------



## kupenda (Aug 29, 2011)

Baggying with Vatika Frosting and hemp oil 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2011)

GHE tonight. Sprayed with SM Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Hold Mist, followed by Creamy Horsetail butter, then sealed with my ceramide mix. Hydracap, plastic cap, and finally satin cap.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer, sealed with Grandma Louise Pomade and massaged Elixer into my scalp. 

I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Royalq When I GHE, my head isn't uncomfortably hot. It just feels warmer than the rest of my body. I know it's working when I wake up with a damp head.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 29, 2011)

Ghing and dcing tonight with mixed silk deep condish...its my first time using it but my hair seems to LOVE it!  anyone use this dc?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

*(1)* Tonight I M&S using HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO and baggied my ponytail....


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Cream, sealed with Garden Oil and massaged Elixer into my scalp. 

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 30, 2011)

I am bagging tonight with honey and conditioner because I didn't like how my ends felt today.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 30, 2011)

Ghing tonite with giovanni direct, some cream of nature leave in (dunno if i like it) and heavy seal (cocoa vaseline). I tried out some new products on elmo n im afraid i sabbotaged the super softness from last nights dc. . .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 30, 2011)

Checking in ladies! I hennaed over the weekend (for the first time, during my power outage lol) and also ran out of my oil mixture mentioned before. Tonight I will be GHE'ing with the Bhringraj oil I bought from AyurNaturalBeauty! I'll let you know how it turns out. 

toiatoya I'm loving the new profile pic love! You're really rockin' your twa-or shall I say Elmo?!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(1)* Tonight I M&S using HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO and baggied my ponytail....


*(2)* I M&S using HS14n1 and WGO/EVCO, baggying overnite..........


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 31, 2011)

tiffers - you are making me really want to try Claudies!

GHE'd w/ SDLI, sealed w/ QBOOHB


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> GHE tonight. Sprayed with SM Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Hold Mist, followed by Creamy Horsetail butter, then sealed with my ceramide mix. Hydracap, plastic cap, and finally satin cap.


 
Same combo but I baggied instead last night.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

toiatoya You got me over here crackin up! Naming your twa Elmo is so funny and cute! 

Golden75 Oh, it's obscene how much I looove Claudie's products!  You should definitely give them a try when she opens up shop.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi ladies, have missed you guys 

Haven't baggied/GHA my hair for about 4/5 days as I was staying with some friends but I'm ready to get back to it.

Continue to see benefits, growth and retention of hair with this ladies.;-)


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 31, 2011)

tiffers Claudie's? I feel clueless, please enlighten me! 


I GHE'd with the bhringraj oil last night and I woke up with moisturized, shiny and healthy feeling hair!  I think I'm gonna start GHE'ing every night as opposed to the 4 days I originally signed up for!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 31, 2011)

I am trying to get in contact with them


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 31, 2011)

My hair has felt so good with the baggy, I took a night off. It is dry, so I need to baggy nightly until my hair starts to improve.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

MaraWithLove Here's the link for Claudie's products:

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/haircare/

Her moisturizers are insane, especially Isha Cream and Satin Moisturizer. Oh, and Grandma Louise Pomade.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 31, 2011)

GHEing tonight with my beloved oils  I think i will be GHEing daily = overnight


----------



## tatiana (Aug 31, 2011)

I found some hawaiian silky14 in 1 last night and I GHE with it.

I put my scarf on first and then the shower caps. I noticed slight dampness compared to shower cap than scarf. May be a nice alternative for the relaxed ladies and those who feel their hair is too wet in the morning.

Has anybody notice their hair having more body or volume lately?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Leave-In Spray and Isha Cream, then masaged Elixer into my scalp. 

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 1, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(2)* I M&S using HS14n1 and WGO/EVCO, baggying overnite..........


*(3)* Tonight I M&S using Infusium 23 and WGO/EVCO..........Baggied as always.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> MaraWithLove Here's the link for Claudie's products:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/haircare/
> 
> Her moisturizers are insane, especially Isha Cream and Satin Moisturizer. Oh, and Grandma Louise Pomade.



Thanks Tiffers, I did a real Claudie's haul up in here. Got the Isha, Ends 1 plus some conditioners. She did a consultation to help me pick the right products, then said she was going to custom make my products according to my hair concerns. It will take a week to make, and then they will ship. That kind of service is out of this world. I am so happy, filled with anticipation. I adore Claudie.


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, me Lovelies.

I baggied last night with hairveda's whipped ends and sealed with Qhemets Honey and olive balm.

As usual, hair is soft. I'm baggying alternate nights now, because my hair stays soft the next day too.

It's all good.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 1, 2011)

GHE last night w/ Curls Kukui Nut Elixir something oil.  I just grabbed what was close


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Seamonster  High five!

Isn't Claudie awesome?! She's so sweet and has the best customer service I've ever encountered. I can't wait till you get your stuff, I know you're gonna love it!

That Ends Insurance is next up on my list. Gawd, I love her stuff.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers Yes she is, in fact, I am considering giving up the cold over the counter products and exclusively shopping with Kitchen preneurs. The products are fresher, higher quality, and better value.

Baggied last night with mustard seed oil and my onion mask.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 1, 2011)

About to baggy with spray mix.


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 1, 2011)

I usually sit on the sidelines on these challenges and watch from a distance but darnit, I guess I'm in! I'm trying to retain length because it seems I've been at SL for the last 100 years or so

I just Cw'd, and I'm using Rusk Sensories Smoother leave in with Chi SI and sealing with grape seed oil. I'll try to baggy 4-5 days/overnite.  I'm forcing myself to wear my itsy bitsy bun (I hate it!) as I gain length cause I can't seem to get my head around a phony pony. I'm trying to grow out a texturizer (@ 9 weeks post) and I'm looking forward to celebrating some level of success by Christmas

Relaxed/Texlaxed,texurized Ladies, what are you doing to baggy overnight and not wake up with a HAM?


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Rhetta Welcome!!! 

You'll definitely retain length when incorporating baggying. It's so awesome.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sprayed with Enso's protective mist, moisturized with Enso's Blue Malva lotion, sealed with hemp seed oil, then covered with a plastic cap.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Hair Cream, sealed with Grandma Louise Pomade and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 1, 2011)

misted hair w/water, added a little baby buttercreme, sealed with jbco, plastic cap, silk/shower thick cap, headrag for ghe!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a question. Do any of you ladies flat iron your hair and still baggy/GHE? How's that work? Thanks!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Used Joico Cuticle Sealer after Pantene Aqua Light Shampoo then followed with MnT condish. I noticed hair was feeling kinda dry or rough if that makes sense. Sprayed with my mix and baggied under my wig all day. Just came home 30mins ago to find my 'row tails still wet.
Glad for this.;-)


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 2, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Rhetta Welcome!!!
> 
> You'll definitely retain length when incorporating baggying. It's so awesome.


Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh!!! My hair was sooooo soft and easy to manage this morning! 

Tiffers, I think you're right, I think I might have good retention (or that's what I'm hoping anyway) 

I was out in the hot sun all day wearing my little micro-bun and when I got home and took my hair down it was just as soft as it was first thing this morning!

Needless to say I have spritzed and sealed my hair and have bagged it up for the night!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 2, 2011)

Baggying with hemp oil and rosemary eo


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 2, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight after my DC, with wild growth oil b/c although my hair loves bhringraj oil, I think I have mild sesame oil allergies and it's kind of cutting my mom's -as well as my own-breathing and making me cough.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(3)* Tonight I M&S using Infusium 23 and WGO/EVCO..........Baggied as always.


*(4)* Same as above.....made my goal for the week, see you ladies nxt week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rhetta said:


> I usually sit on the sidelines on these challenges and watch from a distance but darnit, I guess I'm in! I'm trying to retain length because it seems I've been at SL for the last 100 years or so
> 
> I just Cw'd, and I'm using Rusk Sensories Smoother leave in with Chi SI and sealing with grape seed oil. I'll try to baggy 4-5 days/overnite. I'm forcing myself to wear my itsy bitsy bun (I hate it!) as I gain length cause I can't seem to get my head around a phony pony. I'm trying to grow out a texturizer (@ 9 weeks post) and I'm looking forward to celebrating some level of success by Christmas
> 
> *Relaxed*/Texlaxed,texurized Ladies, what are you doing to baggy overnight and not wake up with a HAM?


 
I ponytail baggy and braid the end or set it on a roller, that way in the morning I have either texture or a sleek ponytail. I lightly mositurize it and lightly oil also and just the ponytail. Thats what works for me!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

Still baggying every night!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Satin Moisturizer and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2011)

Not actively participating in this challenge but I baggy my ends nightly. I have been doing this for well over a year and my ends love it. Good luck to all!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 3, 2011)

massaged Potion on scalp, Too Shea on hair sealed with Shima oil and baggy


----------



## kupenda (Sep 3, 2011)

Baggying with LUSH R&B moisturizer followed by grapeseed oil while cleaning up around the house


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 3, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I ponytail baggy and braid the end or set it on a roller, that way in the morning I have either texture or a sleek ponytail. I lightly mositurize it and lightly oil also and just the ponytail. Thats what works for me!



Thanks. For the past couple days I've been sporting the fuzzy, slightly wavy look with my micro-bun (NOT CUTE!) I'm trying desperately not to put any heat in my hair, not even under the hood dryer, for at least 8 weeks, plus I've got around 2" of new growth. I'm loving baggying  cause my hair feels so healthy and soft and it seems like it will stop my breakage and shedding (so far).  I put my hair in 4 braids after M&S and weari a satin scarf over my plastic cap overnight so there's no tension to smooth down my hair. Am I doing this backwards?

I'm 4b and moisture shrinks and kinks my hair.  I'll suffer through the "OMG! What's up with your hair?" stares for a little whileerplexed but it would be great if I could step up my game. have you used any kind of gel? Can you recommend one that won't build up quickly or flake?

Thank you ZebraPrint Lover,

I just spent some time lurking on the Bunning Challenge thread as well.  Took a minute but, now I've got it! Still kinda new to the baggying and bunning thing. BTW, you ladies over there are rocking those buns! They are all very lush and lovely!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Made a yummy mix of Claudie's Isha and Grandma Louise Pomade  and massaged Elixer into my scalp. 

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so late. Since cold weather will be approaching soon, I'm trying to amp up my moisture, and retain some length while I'm at it.  Right now, I'm loving bunning, and I'd like to incorporate baggying into my regimen.

I'm doing the plastic bag+scarf, and I'm moisturizing with african royale daily docltor and putting kemi oyl on my ends.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

Last week I GHE'd every night and my hair feels so good. I will GHE every night this coming week as well.
I will use a mix of Grapeseed and EVOO.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 4, 2011)

Baggied last night with spray but think I will have to go back to GHA my hair as this seems to work better.
Need to make some silk/satin hats though as my scarves keep coming off.:-(

Enjoy today ladies.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 4, 2011)

GHE'd lastnight again with wild growth oil moisturizer. My hair was well moisturized! ^.^


----------



## tiffers (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome MyCoilsGoBoing!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 4, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Baggied last night with spray but think I will have to go back to GHA my hair as this seems to work better.
> Need to make some silk/satin hats though as my scarves keep coming off.:-(
> 
> Enjoy today ladies.


 

A shower cap before my scarf seems to do the trick. I 'm also going to sleep under my (faux) fur quilts instead.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in!......if I haven't said that before.  Lol. I lightly spritzed my hair with my mix (aloe vera juice/glycerin/honeyquat/SAA/hydrolysed wheat protein/BFH honey apricot ginger LI) and covered my head in saran wrap. This leads to moisturised hair in the am.  happy happy, joy joy!!


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghe #1 o' the week tonite. Happy bagging ladies!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## tiffers (Sep 5, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Balancing Cream mixed with Grandma Louise Pomade, then massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Washed my hair with Giavanni's TTTT shampoo yesterday. Had a protein and DC treatment, then twisted with Qhemet AOHC and AHTB. Last night I baggied with what's on my hair and can reveal that my hair is as soft as butter.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2011)

Still baggying every night.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Cream mixed with Grandma Louise Pomade, then massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 6, 2011)

GHE'd last night and will do the same tonight


----------



## tiffers (Sep 7, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Leave-In Spray topped with a mix of Isha Cream and Grandma Louise Pomade. 

Massaged Elixer into my scalp and I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought Dabur Amla oil yesterday, so last night I used whipped ends and sealed with the Amla. My hair is soft, but I'd really like to see the long term benefits soon.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 7, 2011)

Sealed with castor oil, used grease on scalp and ends. My hair feels soft already, will see in the morning after I remove the baggy


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 7, 2011)

tiffers - DAMN YOU & THAT CLAUDIE'S!!!! She did let me place an order over the weekend, but I think she shut it down!.  

Need some advice to get back in the game - I installed kinky twist - all by myself, first time, and I am sooo proud of me.  How can I GHE/baggie?  I was thinking just saran wrap the top part of my head, leave extention hair loose? Or a shopping bag on whole head, but may be too noisy for sleeping.  Anyone GHE/baggie with extensions?


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 7, 2011)

^^^ Would love to know the answer too.

Didn't baggy/gha my hair last night but will baggy with spritz and sfo to seal. Hope my 'rows are moist in morning.

Have fun/good night's ladies.

Actually, how many if any of you are from UK?
I'm usually on here in evening/at night GMT.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey ladies! @Golden75 and @~Vintage Queen~ I am currently in single braids with extensions and I GHE on a regular basis. I style my hair how i wish to have it the following day, then use saran wrap to wrap around the edges and the top of my head. So my extension ends are bunched together in a pony at the back of my head. I don't bother to wrap all the way to the ends, cause my hair isn't that long. So in the morning, my hair is moist AND well set in the style. Hope my description isnt too wacky. Let me know if u need a pic.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 7, 2011)

GHE'n for the past several weeks.... 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think my hair has ever been this consistently soft and manageable. Baggying and bunning are working wonders for me still (so far). I'm losing about 20-30 strands at the most thru shedding and breakage combined, versus well over a hundred I was losing on a daily basis.

I spritz with water/Rusk Sensories Smoother Leave In and seal with a mixture of Chi SI, grape seed oil and, Wondergro Pure Sulfer.  Then, smooth my NG with Jamaican Mango & Lime No More Relaxer New Growth Creme.

I ain't 'gon lie my bun still ain't cute, but it's neat and when I take it down at night to M&S and baggy, it feels so...!



I'm officially excited now!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 7, 2011)

All set for another GHE!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 7, 2011)

Gonna rebraid my hair and GHE overnight. Maybe put a lil oil on the ends


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Sep 7, 2011)

Proud to say that i've been baggying everyday since I first posted. Sometimes ghe, sometimes not.  I've seen a HUGE difference with my hair.  Right now Im still using the african royale braid spray and kemi oyl on the ends.  Unfortunately, my kemi oyl is MIA now. *sigh*


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> hey ladies! @Golden75 and @~Vintage Queen~ I am currently in single braids with extensions and I GHE on a regular basis. I style my hair how i wish to have it the following day, then use saran wrap to wrap around the edges and the top of my head. So my extension ends are bunched together in a pony at the back of my head. I don't bother to wrap all the way to the ends, cause my hair isn't that long. So in the morning, my hair is moist AND well set in the style. *Hope my description isnt too wacky. Let me know if u need a pic.*



Your description was good, but you know we won't turn down the chance to look at pitchas!


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 8, 2011)

#2. I'm GHE DCing tonight with the Silk Elements Mixed Silk DC. I also did a mini trim on my ends. GN!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

Moisturized with Shea Moisture Shine & Hold Spray, sealed with Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade then massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Trying something different tonight. Moisturizing with African Royale Braid Spray and Surge 14. Then applying Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and SM Deep Treatment Masque. I will braid and band my hair then GHE.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been doing the GHE about 4-5 nights per week for the past month and it's made a tremendous difference in my hair. 

I'm rocking twists and moisturize with Kinky Curly and seal with either coconut oil or sweet almond oil. I then do for big cornrow twists all over my head and add a showercap, fitted hair net (mostly to keep the showercap in place) and a scarf. In the morning I take the showercap off as soon as a wake up, go about my morning routine (to have the hair dry a little bit - it's pretty "wet" when I wake up! I guess my big ole head produces a lot of heat). Then I take the twisted cornrows down to moisturized and slightly stretched twists. I'm a little past shoulder length so the result (based on how I cornrow the hair) is like a cute little twist/bob! I LOVE it 

Baggying/GHE will now be a staple in my regimen. It's tried and tested for my very prone to dryness natural hair. Thanks LHCF!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 8, 2011)

I got my AO HSR and made since this is first time using it I wanted to give it the best chance of working. I used a regular shampoo and acv rinse to remove build up, oiled my scalp with tea tree oil neat (this kinda stings/burns). Once the hair dried I applied AO HSR and baggy. This AO HSR has that cloying HSR scent that I do not like; it better work magic or it will be my first exchange. In fact I think I am open to a trade, yuck.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 8, 2011)

bajandoc86 - thanks.  I was thinking of doing that, but I didn't have enough saran.  

So I found a method - Last night I showered, no cap to get moisture from steam, sprayed Aphogee pro-vitamin, then Oyin Frank juice, sealed w/ Oyin burnt sugar.  Put on a stocking cap, then plastic shower cap, then satin bonnet.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

Seamonster Yeah, a lot of people talk about how good AOHSR smells and I'm like 

I hate how it smells. erplexed

Golden75 Using the stocking cap first, did you get the same results as you do with just bags/saran wrap?


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 8, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Seamonster Yeah, a lot of people talk about how good AOHSR smells and I'm like
> 
> I hate how it smells. erplexed
> 
> @Golden75 Using the stocking cap first, did you get the same results as you do with just bags/saran wrap?


 
@tiffers - I did. Hair was moist, and so was the cap. I figured with the moisture, I didn't want too much frizz, trying to get to at least 3 weeks with kinky twists (self installed, first time), so I used the cap to keep the hair flat, while still getting the moisture.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 8, 2011)

Last nights baggy produced an amazingly soft braidout. It is a lot less defined but beautiful. Like waves


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Gonna use GHE tonight with SFO.
Have a good one ladies.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 9, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Leave-In Spray topped with a mix of Satin Moisturizer and Grandma Louise Pomade, then massaged Elixer into my scalp. My hair smells so delicious right now. 

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been GHE'ing nightly with EVOO and grapeseeoil oil. Yesterday I applied and massaged my scalp with a mixture of JBCO and EOs - tee tree, rosemary and peppermint.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 9, 2011)

Baggying overnight with moisturizer and grapeseed oil on freshly DCed and braided hair 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 9, 2011)

Baggied last night with whipped creme ends and sealed with Amla oil. I think this is the first oil my hair actually likes. I might try GHE ing with it to see the results


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 9, 2011)

pics of my saran wrap GHE attached. I look like i'm trying to pick up signals from outer space!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Thank you. That's how I visualised it. :^)

I'm here baggying with Olive and Sunflower oil. Going to add a few more layers for GHE now.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 9, 2011)

Baggying with hairvedas hydrasilica and a tiny bit of LUSH R&B moisturizer. Last nights baggy session left me with wet hair that required some alone time with the blow dryer :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 10, 2011)

*(1)* Sprayed my braids with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealed with WGO and GHE for the 2nd time.

This is 1 for the week maybe I can get 2 before this week ends.


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 10, 2011)

Ghe #3 of the week tonite with claudie's isha n a lil carols daughter lisas elixir on my scalp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## tiffers (Sep 10, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Leave-In Spray and Quinoa Cream, then massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 10, 2011)

Since did that AO HSR, and added a spritz to my hair, it finally seems hydrated. I am thinking the spritz is what I needed to retain hydration


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 10, 2011)

toiatoya I love your siggy pig.

Will baggy under my wig today with the aloe spray mix, sealing with sunflower oil.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 10, 2011)

Moisturized with Shea Moisture Shine & Hold Spray topped with Claudie's Satin Moisturizer, and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 11, 2011)

Moisturized with HE LTR LI and sealed with a castor/grape seed/hemp mix. Baggying overnight 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Trying something different tonight. Moisturizing with African Royale Braid Spray and Surge 14. Then applying Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and SM Deep Treatment Masque. I will braid and band my hair then GHE.



This combo was awesome for my hair! My hair was so soft the next day. Definitely a keeper!

tiffers and Seamonster I can't believe you ladies don't like the smell of AOHSR. I love it. I guess the reason why I love it so much is because it reminds me of when I used to go to my grandma's house in Georgia as a child. My grandma has Honeysuckle trees in the front yard and I used to pick the flowers off of the trees.


----------



## lovestarr (Sep 11, 2011)

Moisturized with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, massaged and sealed with WGO.  Will GH overnight.  

**I do notice my hair is getting softer and my coils are popping more now that I am being more consistent with DC and baggying.  I don't really even have to use any gel with the shea moisture smoothie anymore.  After I cowash, I apply the shea moisture leave-in, then the smoothie, then I seal.  My hair stays moist for almost the entire day and curls stay more defined.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum Yeah, I'm not a fan of how flowers smell. Not pleasant to me at all.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

lovestarr said:


> Moisturized with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, massaged and sealed with WGO.  Will GH overnight.
> 
> **I do notice my hair is getting softer and my coils are popping more now that I am being more consistent with DC and baggying.  I don't really even have to use any gel with the shea moisture smoothie anymore.  After I cowash, I apply the shea moisture leave-in, then the smoothie, then I seal.  My hair stays moist for almost the entire day and curls stay more defined.



I really need to try the Curl Enhancing smoothie and leave-in.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 11, 2011)

I never knew that there was a name "GHE" for what we have been doing for years.  Interesting.  This is a great challenge ladies!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum Lol, I like the first note of honeysuckle, but it gets cloying after awhile. I like the way AOHSR affected my hair so I will put up with it until I find something better or maybe I will add some EO to make it smell better.

Curl enhancing smoothie is like a curling butter. It coats the hair, so it is like a creamy gel alternative. I use to twist with it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 12, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(1)* Sprayed my braids with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealed with WGO and GHE for the 2nd time.
> 
> This is 1 for the week maybe I can get 2 before this week ends.



Used this tonight also, got in 2 for the week

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

GHE'ing nightly this week with my usual organic oils. I have french braids and I plan to keep them for a week.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 12, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Leave-In Spray topped with Isha  and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

Preparing for another GHE session tonight.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 12, 2011)

just put some of my home made infused oil on my head, and massaged my scalp with potion


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 12, 2011)

Baggying tonight with new spray mix (well slightly varied): Water, Sunflower oil, AVJ, Lavender eo.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 13, 2011)

Moisturized with my new staple spray, Tate's Miracle Conditioner Spray  and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be doing more GHE tonight.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Baggied today with Surge14 and African Royale BRX braid spray. Homemade potion on scalp. Baggied under a scarf and beanie cap.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 13, 2011)

Preparing to relax this weekend so I put water on my hands, ran it over my hair and saturated my ends. Then applied my moisturizer and grapeseed oil. Baggying for an hour to loosen the new growth before finger detangling, greasing my scalp, and going back under the baggy for the night


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aveena (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm back on the grind.  GHing tonight with castor oil.  :_)


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 13, 2011)

checking in. baggy #1 today with Giovanni Smooth as Silk in the shower during cowash.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 13, 2011)

GHE last night.....just lightly misted my braids with my mix (AVJ/glycerin/SAA/peppermint oil/tea tree oil/water).


----------



## tiffers (Sep 14, 2011)

Moisturized with Tate's Miracle Conditioner Spray topped with Isha and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 14, 2011)

*(1)* Sprayed my braids with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealed with WGO and GHE; going for 4 session this week.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Have liked results from baggying with my new spray mix but am going to try a week of GH'ing with Neem oil.
If the smell lingers then I'll stick to using it as a pre-shampoo treatment. It's just so horrible:-(


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 14, 2011)

Haven't updated in a few days but, I've been baggying every night. Right now, I'm DC'ing with a mixture of Motions Moisture Plus, diatomaceous earth and Wondergro Pure Sulfur oil. 

My hair is crazy soft but, my scalp itches like you wouldn't believe and my NG is poofy as all get out when I take my bitty bun down.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 15, 2011)

Getting back into the swing of things.  Since I installed kinky-twists, I been a bit lazy with the GHE.  Last nite oil scalp w/ Lenzi Request, GHE with whipped shea butter, vatika, and some other oils mix.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 15, 2011)

Baggied last night after I sprayed my braids with my moisture mix.


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 15, 2011)

Ghe #2 of the week last night with mixed silk dc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 15, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> toiatoya I love your siggy pig.
> 
> Will baggy under my wig today with the aloe spray mix, sealing with sunflower oil.



Just saw this...aww tysm!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 15, 2011)

tiffers I got my Isha cream and ends 1, it is on now


----------



## tiffers (Sep 15, 2011)

Seamonster :woohoo:

Which one are you gonna use first?


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 15, 2011)

tiffers I do not know I am trying out the pura natural line today. It will probably be the Isha cream because my ends are doing good right now.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 15, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Have liked results from baggying with my new spray mix but am going to try a week of GH'ing with Neem oil.
> If the smell lingers then I'll stick to using it as a pre-shampoo treatment. It's just so horrible:-(


 
Thank The Lord! As much as neem stank out my room for hours my hair didn't smell at all this morning. 
However, even with a semi steam in shower my hair was dry, as if I hadn't put anyting on it which was odd. Will see what happens tomorrow.

Have sprayed and covered with neem.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2011)

Baggying tonight with Surge 14.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Baggied last night after I sprayed my braids with my moisture mix.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 16, 2011)

Very happy to be washing/restyling my hair tomorrow.

Will prepare with a Neem/Sunflower oil detangling session and then wrap tight for a GHE.
Ps.
Neem seems to penetrate my strands v. deeply ie, it barely leaves any residue. I think I like that. Giving it a lil longer to see how hair responds though.

Take care ladies.

*17/09 ETA*: Ended up mixing neem, sfo, olive oil, avj, lavender eo and h20 to detangle. Very glad for softness and progression of hair.

Keep up the GH'ing/Bagging cause it works.:^)


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 18, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *(1)* Sprayed my braids with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealed with WGO and GHE; going for 4 session this week.


 
*(2)* last night and *(3) *tonight, using the same things listed above. Only able to get in 3 that I know of....sorry I got a horrible memory.


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey y'all.

Haven't checked in for a while, sorry. Well I've been baggying with whipped creme ends and my new fave oil Dabur Amla. It has mineral oil in it, but my hair loves it soooooooooooooo much, I just can't take that away from her now, lol. 

Anyhoo, I'm pre pooing with the amla at moment. Slept with it overnight with my trusty plastic wrap and scarf. Today i'll clarify, henna and dc and twist up with my fave qhemets and baggy again tonight.

FYI. Even though it has mineral oil in it, the amla oil has lessened my shedding to virtually nothing. I actually don't think the shed hairs are more than my all my fingers and toes put together. It's the honest TRUTH, y'all.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 18, 2011)

Baggied tonight after I shampooed, did a tea rinse and DCed under the steamer.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't bagged for 2 nights or so but am right now. Am still loving the neem oil so will continue to use it.
On Saturday I steamed/deep conditioned with a mix of neem, olive oil and sunflower oil. Hair felt so soft and truly moist (obviously?) so I will continue to do this once a week also.

Keep bagging ladies.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 20, 2011)

Baggied past 3 nights with Claudie's isha cream &/or claudies braid spray


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been GHE' ing every day since sunday. I plan to GHE tonight as well. Im using Organic Grapeseed oil mixed with EVOO.  I have taken a pic and will do this continously for 3 months when i will take a progress pic


----------



## Aveena (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm switching to Sta Soft Fro tonight.  I've been wearing my hair under a new wig and I think the cap is drying my hair so since I am all braided up I'm just going to use the spray for a while.


----------



## lovestarr (Sep 20, 2011)

Baggy'd last night with WGO and will baggy tonight with JBCO.  I have been slacking the past 2 weeks only baggying about 2x a week but this week I plan on being more consistent to get the best results.


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok ok baggying tonite with coconut oil n honey (prepoo)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 22, 2011)

ive been baggying my pony nightly since this past monday. i use a little bit of heltr, hs14n1 & cantu and  seal with jbco. so far so good!


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 22, 2011)

Guten tag,

I've been trying a new sealing oil, jojoba. It's left my hair soft but not as soft as my lovely amla oil. I may try to mix them both and apply to my twists after whipped creme ends.

Happy baggying everyone.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 22, 2011)

About to bag with the oil mix. Really glad for it.


----------



## Aveena (Sep 22, 2011)

I got my discounted Afroveda hair butters today .. so I'm using that tonight.


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 22, 2011)

VATIKA FROSTINGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why didnt anyone tell me it smells like REAL FROSTINGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG im in love. Just got my 3 Hairveda samples today and IDK if i like the whipped creme ends as much as Claudie's Isha, but I love the Frosting and I havent tried the Almond Glaze pomade yet. I think Im going to baggie with the frosting tonight!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys!  My internet's been wonky lately, so I haven't been able to check in daly. But I'm still doing GHE every night. GHE'd last night with hemp oil on damp hair.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^
Glad to see you about.:^)

I'm about to shake up some oils and drench my strands. 

Going to bag for the night and steam tomorrow. Looking forward to that super soft feeling.


----------



## lovestarr (Sep 25, 2011)

Haven't GH'd in a few nights and my hair is in desperate need of some overnight moisturizing.  I washed, did an acv rinse, dc'd, and will do a GHE tonight with either grapeseed or jojoba oil on slightly damp hair.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 26, 2011)

Moisturized with Tate's Miracle Conditioner Spray and massaged Elixer into my salp. I'l be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 26, 2011)

GHE last nite with Claudie's braid spray and SD Nourish on top


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 26, 2011)

I did the GHE  for the first time with CD Hair Balm and JBCO in 4 bantus. Im home sick with the flu so i wont be taking down until tomorrow. I can now alternate btw buns and bantus and either baggy or GHE at nite time!


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Idk why I left my amla oil, i felt a little bad about using a product with mineral oil, but it made my hair soooooo soft. Now after the jojoba oil my hair is crunchy feeling again, but that may be due to the henna 2 weekends ago. 

Hence, back to my amla with whipped creme ends. I hope I can get back to my 'soft as butter feel' on my hair...

Here's hoping!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2011)

are any relaxed heads using the ghe method and if so what have your results been


----------



## tiffers (Sep 27, 2011)

GHE'd last night with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade.  

VirGoViXxEn I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 27, 2011)

ghe'd wiht claudie's braid spray, and I honestly can't remember if I used nourish or not.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 27, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight with my leftover dc mix: Vanilla Silk, Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner and Nourish oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 27, 2011)

GHE-ing tonight with my moisturising spray mix. Bed time!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Didnt bag/GH' for a few days and my hair was not pleased. As much as I did moisturise it seemed dry.
Also realised my hair doesn't like/need protein from AVJ anymore. Made a new spray mix (same ingredients) and hair went crusty as toast and refused to be combed.
To rectify the problem, I rinsed, oiled, steamed and bagged. 
Will clarify this weekend.

Am sitting with a bagged head right now. Don't let me skip a day ladies.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 28, 2011)

I can finally baggy again!! Gonna do a castor/rosemary scalp massage, castor on y ends, and spritz just a tad of my hydrasilica before going under a full head baggy and satin scarf for the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Sep 28, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Made a new spray mix (same ingredients) and hair went crusty as toast and refused to be combed.



I'm sorry dear but I just got a visual lol. Toast. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

Haven't been consistent in the past week because I've been dealing with an ear infection. Baggying tonight with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 30, 2011)

GHE w/ Claudie braid spray, and shea butter/vatika oil mix. I need better caps.  I don't like these cheapies I got from the bss.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been GHEing religiouslyon a daily basis  and I must say my hair feels good . I will be Dcing my hair overnight for the very first time..


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

Baggied last night without any product, my hair is still soft.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 3, 2011)

Baggied last night with Tate's Miracle Conditioning Spray.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 3, 2011)

I am still baggying my buns.  Sometimes I open the bun and put in four twists neatly tucked under with bobby pens, then baggy the twists.  Works for me.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 4, 2011)

GHE'd last night with AOWC and will GHE tonight with a mix of AOHSR, wheat germ oil, hemp oil and Nourish Oil.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 6, 2011)

is anyone getting tangles....please share your method on how to handle or avoid this...

thank you...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> is anyone getting tangles....please share your method on how to handle or avoid this...
> 
> thank you...



After applying your favorite product, I would suggest braiding your hair up at night before baggying. I do this and I have no tangles in the morning.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

Still baggying every night! Last night, I used Aloe Vera Juice and Coconut oil, then cowashed this morning.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 6, 2011)

Doing GHE tonight with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner mixed with hemp and wheat germ oils.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 6, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> is anyone getting tangles....please share your method on how to handle or avoid this...
> 
> thank you...



@iwantheathyhair67 Since adding oils to almost every step of my regimen, my hair is much easier to detangle. The only time I don't use oil is when I'm shampooing.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 7, 2011)

Doing GHE tonight with Isha and shea butter.


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, checking in.

I'm still baggying alternate nights. I suffered a set back when my hair started to break due to me not washing out the indigo dye properly. So, I'm babying my hair and baggying is still part of my regime. 

Whipped creme ends and amla oil are my baggying staples.


----------



## lovestarr (Oct 8, 2011)

Still bagging every other night...did a baggy last night with evoo and honey


----------



## tiffers (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been pretty lazy lately. The same conditioner and shower caps have been on my head for like three days now. 

So I've been GHE'ing with Shea Moisture Masque and Nourish Oil every night.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't bagged for a while but will with Sunflower oil tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 10, 2011)

Doing GHE tonight with AOHSR & hemp oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2011)

Last nite - GHE w/ Claudie's braid spray, SD waterfalls, SD Nourish.

With all the good smellies - my dog would not stop sniffing me.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2011)

On Sunday night I GHE'd with sunflower oil. Used a hydracap covered by a silk cap.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 11, 2011)

Baggying with my Syntonics strengthening leave in and a little CHI silk infusion


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure I can wait a full month to wash my hair, is anyone abiding by this rule?


----------



## Keen (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not part of this challenge but I started baggying again this month. I was talking to my sister and we both came to the conclusion that our hair was at its healthiest when we baggy as much as possible or co-wash at least twice a week.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm not sure I can wait a full month to wash my hair, is anyone abiding by this rule?


 
@Iwanthealthyhair67 - what rule is this? I don't think there is one, unless you are in a don't wash challenge.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 11, 2011)

sorry, it;s the GHE that calls for know washing for a month I won't be following that



Golden75 said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 - what rule is this? I don't think there is one, unless you are in a don't wash challenge.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sorry, it;s the GHE that calls for know washing for a month I won't be following that


 
Iwanthealthyhair67 - really? didn't notice it said that. 

I've been washing every 2 weeks with no problem, but I just feel like I gotta wash.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 11, 2011)

Golden75 

yep it sure does, I re read it a few times thought it was a joke...anyway,I guess it's whatever works for you


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2011)

@iwanthealthhair67 - the closest statement i see is this 

*DO YOU HAVE TO WASH THE OIL OUT?*
*no, you don't...the point is to not wash out the oil. It's not like a hot oil treatment where it needs to be rinsed out. simply style your hair as usual and repeat the green house effect as often as possible.*

but I think it just means you don't have to wash oil out the next day, that you can just GHE as often as you like. But I didn't see anything about not washing one's hair, period. I used this site http://www.loveyourtresses.com/2011/01/greenhouse-effect-regime-real-queens.html
I think this is the link at the start of the challenge. I can't imagine not washing for a month or more as a requirement, especially if some GHE daily.

Just want to be clear on how this method is supposed to work.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 11, 2011)

Golden75

I know I read it somewhere it on the the Real Queens Site, here is the link


http://realqueens.ning.com/group/haircareskincare/forum/topics/real-queens-regimengreenhouse


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I know I read it somewhere it on the the Real Queens Site, here is the link
> 
> ...


 
@Iwanthealthyhair67 - thanks. We used different sites. Well she says deep condition as often as you like. Maybe she means no shampoo's that can be drying and strip oils from scalp? Water rinsing & co-washing are ok? Interesting. 

Off to read more from that site.


ETA: Ok - she elaborates - I already do this. 
HOW OFTEN DO YOU WASH YOUR HAIR?
I shampoo once a month with african black soap, but if i use gel or i just feel the need to wash my hair, i'll do a good rinse with water only in the shower, or i'll do a super light wash with my african black soap (lathering once) making sure to only wash my hair not my scalp because I don't want to wash out the oils that my scalp produces. Most people use products that aren't 100% natural and will feel the need to wash their hair so using one of the methods i mentioned or doing a cowash is fine.


----------



## lovestarr (Oct 11, 2011)

bagging tonight with WGO mixed with castor oil


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

In braids now. Baggying with my homemade sulfur mix on the scalp, braid spray on my roots.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just washed so doing the baggy,I think. Made a dc-leave-in of kbb hair mask, oyin hh, various oils, distilled water.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 12, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight with Vanilla Silk, Claudie's Normalizing, wheat germ and Nourish oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been gone since the 17th of September and I am trying to get back on it.
*(1)* HE LTR LI and WGO and using the baggy method on my ponytail.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 13, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I have been gone since the 17th of September and I am trying to get back on it.
> *(1)* HE LTR LI and WGO and using the baggy method on my ponytail.


 
*(2)* HS 14 in 1 and WGO/EVCO and using the baggy method on my ponytail.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 13, 2011)

Doing GHE tonight with Shea Moisture Spray.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 13, 2011)

GHE'd last night with my condish mix & shea butter mix!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 14, 2011)

Doing GHE tonight with my new goodies: Silk Dreams Waterfalls and Creme de la Silk!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 15, 2011)

I forgot to check in last night, but I GHE'd with Silk Dreams Waterfalls and Creme de la Silk again. 

Tonight, I'll be doing GHE with a mix of Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner, hemp oil, wheat germ oil and Nourish oil.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump 

Where are you, ladies? How's everyone doing?


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump.

Where is everyone? oke:


----------



## toiatoya (Oct 19, 2011)

lol im coming back reallllly soon so sowwy!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey tiffers hope you are well 
I have not checked in for a while but i have been GHEing 5 times a week with my beloved mix of Grapeseed oil, Evoo. Im 4 weeks post and I will be applying EVCO on my scalp from time to time.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

Oiled my wet hair with Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade and hemp oil. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Cendra (Oct 19, 2011)

Sprayed with my water/glycerin/aloe/rosemary/tea tree concoction and sealed with coconut oil.

Here's my starting point:


----------



## Cendra (Oct 21, 2011)

Doing this again tonight!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 21, 2011)

GHE tonight with a plastic cap with a silk cap on top. Greased my scalp & massaged with Qhem's Amla Nourishing Pomade, Horsetail Butter on the length of my hair, and sealed with SSI's Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 21, 2011)

Doing a little GHE tonight with Qhemet's CTDG. It's my first time using it and I was too excited to wait, so I took the cap off after a few hours just to cop a feel and put the cap right back on. 

Can't wait till morning!


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 21, 2011)

I just plopped a bag on my head. Tis all!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 22, 2011)

Put Qhemet's MTCG on damp hair and will GHE tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 22, 2011)

I want that qhem mtcg, and castor serum & honey bush gel.

Will prob ghe with, kbb butter love. Need to start narrowing products down, cuz I ain't tryna get got again!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 22, 2011)

Will GHE with Komaza's Pre Shampoo Treatment.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 23, 2011)

I GHE'd 5 times this week.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 23, 2011)

Golden75 I want to try the Honeybush Gel sooo bad! Can't wait till the sale, Imma buy about 3 or 4 of them so I hope I like it.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 23, 2011)

tiffers - me too. I am always by the computer when she has a sale.

Ghe w/ kbb sweet ambrosia sealed with kbb butter love


----------



## Cendra (Oct 24, 2011)

OK, back to GHE tonight with distilled water/aloe/glycerin  and coconut oil


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 24, 2011)

Will GHE with something lol. Plastic cap covered by a silk or satin cap.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 24, 2011)

Will GHE tonight with Qhemet's AOHC and CTDG.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry! I didn't baggy for two weeks and my hair barked at me. It was all kinds of mad last week. So I am experimenting with different styles and going under my half wig for awhile. When I get tired of that I'll do my donut bun (I finally have enough hair to make one!!!!!). And when I'm done with that, I'll just get another half wig. Hoping to be able to braid and then baggy my ends under my half wig. 


 I baggied for about an hour today after moisturizing and sealing with a castor, jojoba, avosoya, rosemary mix and a quick scalp massage. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ghe with kbb heavenly jojoba


----------



## Cendra (Oct 25, 2011)

GHEing tonight again.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 25, 2011)

Moisturized with Qhemet's Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm  and will be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 25, 2011)

QUESTION!!!
Is baggying and steaming the same in results?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Greased scalp with Aaliyah's Blessing, Happy Hempy Hair on the length of my hair, and sealed with Nourish. Will GHE tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tonight GHE with Nourish oil


----------



## toiatoya (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys, tonight I am DC overnight using GHE method with Silk Elements Deep Condish and some JBCO. The other day I GHE too but forgot to check in  Happy bagging!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 26, 2011)

JeterCrazed For me, the two don't give the same results. If I leave the bag on overnight, it can come close to th effect that steaming gives.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 26, 2011)

Moistened my hair with water & glycerin, then sealed with Anita Grant's Whipped Butter.  I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 26, 2011)

Baggying after moisturizing with Bear Fruit Desert and sealing with Hairveda Avosoya. Also massaged my scalp with my oil mix. Won't keep the baggy on all night


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Oct 27, 2011)

Baggying for a few hours after moisturizing with Bear Fruit Hair Desert LI and sealing with Vatika Frosting. I also braided the back into two sections and pinned them up in hopes that they will hold moisture better and remain secure and moist under my half wig tomorrow

ETA: planning to seal with grease or a petroleum heavy pomade to lock in the moisture tomorrow morning before covering in the wig


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Oct 27, 2011)

GHE tonight and tomorrow with water/glycerin and coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 27, 2011)

Will GHE tonight with Pre.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Sprayed my hair with water & glycerin, then sealed with Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry Sage Moisturizer.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 27, 2011)

Took my baggy off to go to the store. My hair feels fat lol. I like that


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just sprayed my braids with my conditioner/glycerin/honeyquat/and a whole bunch of other things that i cant remember-mix.  Sealed the length of the braids with my oil mix. wrapped it up with cling wrap. Bed time!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 28, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight with Qhemet's CTDG and OHHB.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 28, 2011)

GHE with shikakai oil tonight.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Oct 29, 2011)

haven't bagged for a long enough while now (I have extensions) but I'm going to start with the cling film and scarf method.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

Moisturized with Qhemet's Burdock Root Cream and Sara Vun's Brocolli Butter.  I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Oct 31, 2011)

Cling film/scarf method works well for me. Still using funky aloe mix though. Just added more water/oil to help.


----------



## Cendra (Oct 31, 2011)

Back on the bus, GHE tonight with distilled water/coconut.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 31, 2011)

Sprayed with water/glycerin and sealed with Qhemet's OHHB.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't checked in a while. I'm in braids but I baggied with water/tea tree oil/witch hazel/ peppermint oil mix on scalp. Braid spray mixed with diluted Infusium 23 on the braids.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, Platinum!  Good to see ya 

How are the braids working out?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey tiffers! I think I'm going to stay braided up for the winter. I'm going to do the Crown and Glory method. I got good growth and retention when I transitioned in braids.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 1, 2011)

Im still GHEing consistently that is 4 - 5 times a week. I will be 6 weeks post tommorow and its time to PS with french braids under my wig.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Sprayed with water/glycerin and moisturized with Qhemet's BRBC & AHTB.  I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Platinum, you're lookin' good in that new avi, girl! The braids are cute!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Still spritzing and wrapping.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Been GHE/Baggying the past few nights.  Can't remember what I used, but I know Qhemet was in there.  May have been the past 2 or 3 nights.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 3, 2011)

GHEed two nights ago, will do it tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 4, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Platinum, you're lookin' good in that new avi, girl! The braids are cute!



tiffers Thank you! Still baggying. Tonight, I'm using a little African Royale BRX braid spray.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 4, 2011)

I baggy or GHE 5-6 nights a week. I'm just terrible at reporting it. Gotta do better. Last night I greased my scalp with Aaliyah's Blessing, used Enso's protective mist & HH's Creamy Horsetail Butter on the the length of my hair. Then sealed with Jenesis's Hair Serum. Six plaits went up under a plastic cap then covered with a satin cap.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 4, 2011)

Moisturized with Qhemet's AOHC, ATHB and hemp oil. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Been MIA for a while but I am back after a fresh relaxer.
HE LTR LI and WGO/Sunflower and using the baggy method on my ponytail after rolling on a flexi rod.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

Baggied with no product last night.


----------



## SkySurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

Also baggied with no product last night


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 7, 2011)

Gh'ing with a peruvian hat. It is way too cold right now.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 7, 2011)

Sprayed with water/glycerin, then moisturized with Qhemet's AOHC and Saravun's Olive Squalane & Shea Butter. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 7, 2011)

Will be GHEing tonight. Not sure with what yet.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 7, 2011)

GHEing tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow so I see some relaxed heads also baggy! I tried this once & my ends immediately became extremely mushy. I did a protein treatment sooooo fast.  Never again. I was so freaked out....

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 8, 2011)

GH'ing right now.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've forgotten to post.  Most nights I do baggy/GHE.  Sunday night, I just threw on a cap, stocking cap (to cut down on some of the noise from cap) and scarf.  Last night I moisturized with Mozeke Kokum hair milk and baggied.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 8, 2011)

My hair is still good from moisturizing earlier with Amla & Olive Heavy Cream and Anita Grant's Whipped Butter. So I just sprayed my hair with water/glycerin/hemp oil to get it moist and prime for GHE.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 8, 2011)

Golden75 What else of Mozeke have you tried? How do you like them?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 9, 2011)

tiffers - just bout everything except Rhassoul cleanser.  It was out of stock.  Still working my way through the samples. So far I like all of it, plus the prices are excellent, and shipping was quick.

Will use a few more items this weekend, and let you know.  You should check her out, and try the samples.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 9, 2011)

GHE last night. Greased scalp with HH's Peach Aloe Pomade, Enso's Protective Mist and HH's Horsetail Creamy Butter on the length of my hair, sealed with Jenesis's Hair Glosser. Six twists, plastic cap, and satin cap.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 12, 2011)

Sprayed hair with water/hemp/Garden Oil, rubbed in a little bit of Qhemet's CTDG. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Nov 13, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> GHE last night. Greased scalp with HH's Peach Aloe Pomade, Enso's Protective Mist and HH's Horsetail Creamy Butter on the length of my hair, sealed with Jenesis's Hair Glosser. Six twists, plastic cap, and satin cap.



I just Googled HH Peach Aloe Pomade, it looks yummy for the hair, do you buy other products of the seller? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

JessieLeleB
I do order other products from her. She has great customer service. I  the creamy horsetail butter, happy hempy hair, and blackberry sage moisturizer. If you don't see any of these on the list just convo her and she will put your order up as a special listing.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 13, 2011)

I love GH'ing <3
Thank you tiffers


----------



## tiffers (Nov 14, 2011)

Sprayed with my water/hemp oil mix and moisturized with Qhemet's AOHC & OHHB. I'll be doing GHE tonight. Yum.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 14, 2011)

Wet my hair with my water/hemp mix and put Marie Dean's Rice & Seaweed Conditioner on. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 15, 2011)

M&S with HS 14 in 1 and WGO/Sunflower and using the baggy method on my ponytail.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 15, 2011)

Baggying tonight.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 15, 2011)

Been lazy last week.  GHing tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

Sprayed with my water/oil mix and topped that with Marie Dean's Olive & Wheat Berry Intense Protein Deep Conditioner.  I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2011)

I know I am late, but there are still 6 weeks left in the year so may I join please? I baggied today all day under my wig and is about to go to bed still baggied. I had let my hair out tonight for about an hour but that's it. 

I just wet it with some water because it was still damp and deeply moisturized from this morning. I had used Alba Botanica Leave-in and sealed it in with evoo. I had decided to do some baggying because my ends were snapping off from crazy dryness. Now it is very happily moisturized.

Also @tiffers, will this challenge continue next year for a few more months or the entire year?


----------



## tiffers (Nov 17, 2011)

Sprayed my hair down and followed with Marie Dean's Cocoa Hair Pudding and Olive & Tacuma Butter. Yum.  I'll be doing GHE overnight.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 17, 2011)

Aggie Of COURSE you can join! 

I haven't even thought about next year, but now that you've brought it to my attention, I'll most likely be starting a new one for the new year.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2011)

Baggied yesterday with BB oil moisturizer with castor oil under my wig while at work and this morning while exercising with some conditioner on top of my previously moisturized hair. I will be washing it out now and re-moisturizing and baggying under my wig again today while I work.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2011)

Swinging by to say hello!  Hope things are going well for all. I baggy my ends nightly.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 17, 2011)

Planning an absolutely yummy baggy session for tonight...can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 17, 2011)

Baggied last nite with Marie Dean Coconut Chocolate Chip Soft Curls, and distilled water w/ rose water


----------



## lovestarr (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't baggy'd in a couple weeks because I got micro braids as a protective style. Has anyone tried baggying with braids or know if it's possible?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2011)

oooooh my hair feels so nice and soft now.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 18, 2011)

Did it last night, doing it tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 18, 2011)

Detangled with castor oil and sweet almond oil, humectress on the roots and ends. Put in two braided pigtails and covered in my plastic cap. Will baggy all night


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Nov 20, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Baggied last nite with Marie Dean Coconut Chocolate Chip Soft Curls, and distilled water w/ rose water



Golden75 How'd you like that Chocolate Chip stuff? Have you tried any other of MD's products? The Cocoa Pudding kept my hair moist almost an entire day. Insane moisture retention!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 20, 2011)

lovestarr said:


> I haven't baggy'd in a couple weeks because I got micro braids as a protective style. Has anyone tried baggying with braids or know if it's possible?



lovestarr There were a few posts about it here, a few ladies have had success with baggying while in braids/twists using saran wrap.

Check out these two posts. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14183841&postcount=298

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14195985&postcount=319


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2011)

I baggied all night last night and woke to beautifully moisturized hair. Now sitting with under the dryer with some protein treatment in my hair. My hair was disastrous this year because of extreme neglect and now I have to work twice as hard to get it back healthy. That reminds me, let me go take my vitamins.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 20, 2011)

Sprayed my hair with water/Garden Oil then topped with Zipporah Vanilla Mint Serum. I'm reeeeaaaally feeling this moisturizer.  I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2011)

tiffers - Cocoa Pudding? Not sure if I have that. LAWD, don't let me get on that site, after I posted about my black friday list and not needing much. Le Sigh.

I like the Chocolate chip.  Just not sure how I feel about the smell after I apply it.  I was thinking of ordering a vat of the stuff, just the smell, after, not sure.  I don't think I had much of anything in my hair.  

I really haven't tried much. I think I like the shea lotion moisturizer, I like the shea nicolotta for my face.  May be I'll try the peach syrup DC tonight or tomorrow, to be sure I don't need to add MD to my list.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2011)

Baggied with distillled water & rose water.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 21, 2011)

Baggying with distilled water and coconut oil tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 21, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't baggy yesterday but I sure need to do it today.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not in this challenge but baggying is a way of life for me. Loves it!


----------



## Cendra (Nov 23, 2011)

Cendra said:


> Baggying with distilled water and coconut oil tonight and tomorrow.


 
Again tonight


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2011)

Baggying my ends after moisturizing with a mix of Profectiv healthy ends and Cantu leave in repair cream sealed with Vatika Frosting. Will baggy all day tomorrow as well


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Nov 25, 2011)

Bagging again tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 26, 2011)

baggied last night after moisturizing with the last bit of bear fruit hair desert leave in and sealing with jojoba, sweet almond, and castor oil. im curious if theres any benefit to putting heavier oils over less heavy oils. does this lock in the lighter oils and kinda force them to soak into your hair as well? ill have to do some experimenting cuz i moisturized with HE LTR leave in before sealing with castor oil and my hair feels GREAT! i was planning to toss out the LTR but im keeping it if im getting these effects. oh, and im under a baggy now as well


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

Baggying right now to overnight with Alba Botanica Leave in, sealed with grapeseed oil. I can't wait to deep condition my hair tomorrow after my workout.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 26, 2011)

just baggied my ponytail by wrapping plastic cap around it
moisture: hs14-1 
seal: Miracle 8 Wonder oil


----------



## Cendra (Nov 26, 2011)

....and again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 27, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight with AOHC and hemp oil. 

I've been doing GHE every night, but keep forgetting to check in.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

Baggied last night...


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2011)

Been baggying, GHE except last night since I DC & washed. Wanted my hair to dry.


----------



## Cendra (Nov 28, 2011)

Did it last night, doing it again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 28, 2011)

Sprayed with water/Garden Oil mix, then moisturized with Donna Marie's Super Buttercreme and massaged Camille Rose's Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in for last night and tonight. I just finished moisturizing these babies and now GHE'ing for the night.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 30, 2011)

bumping for NewHairWOWeave


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Doing my thing again tonight for a short while. I won't be doing an overnighter tonight.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 1, 2011)

Baggying again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 1, 2011)

Baggying tonight with Camille Rose Moisture Butter.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 2, 2011)

Got a new mix in my spray bottle: water, Garden Oil, Qhemet MTCG and Qhemet OHHB. 

Sprayed my hair and then moisturized with Marie Dean Amla Hair Cream. I'll be baggying tonight.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 4, 2011)

Excited to baggy/gh' like before. Extensions are coming out!!
Still using Neem/Olive/Sunflower mix. Stinks but I love it.


----------



## Starronda (Dec 4, 2011)

Been baggying each night, have been bad at checking in. I've been doing the GHE each night after greasing my scalp with olive oil and sulfur. So far I'm getting some good growth.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 4, 2011)

As usual been baggying or GHE consistently but not reporting in. Same technique as usual. Grease my scalp with a pomade or butter, spray the length with a leave in/moisturizer, on the length some type of lotion or whipped type moisturizer, then seal with an oil, serum, or elixir. 6 twists, plastic cap, and satin cap if GHE.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 4, 2011)

Baggied last night with my awesomely awesome spray mix.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 6, 2011)

Sprayed with my awesome mix and topped with Qhemet AOHC and Camille Rose Moisture Butter, then massaged Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 6, 2011)

Why did I see that Camille rose mentioned again? I forgot alllll about it. 
Haven't baggied much but will start up soon.  Just finished my kinky twists so it'll be easy peasy! 

Will not go to cr website....
tiffers - what is this awesome spray mix? Never mind. I see it. Hmmm got me thinking.....


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright, I tried going back to baggying for a few days and I definitely prefer GHE, so I'll be doing GHE from now on. 

Sprayed with my super-dee-duper mix, moisturized with Zipporah Vanilla Mint Serum and massaged Camille Rose's Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Why did I see that Camille rose mentioned again? I forgot alllll about it.
> Haven't baggied much but will start up soon.  Just finished my kinky twists so it'll be easy peasy!
> 
> Will not go to cr website....
> what is this awesome spray mix? Never mind. I see it. Hmmm got me thinking.....



Golden75 My spray mix is so awesomely awesome. I love it. 

You haaave to get some Camille Rose Moisture Butter. Have. To! It's so good! And it's more like a creamy moisturizer than a butter. I love it so much. It's definitely a staple now, right along with Qhemet AOHC and AHTB. 

Whatcha thinkin' about adding to your spray bottle, gal? I see you're in twists, so a spray would be perfect!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 7, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Golden75 My spray mix is so awesomely awesome. I love it.
> 
> You haaave to get some Camille Rose Moisture Butter. Have. To! It's so good! And it's more like a creamy moisturizer than a butter. I love it so much. It's definitely a staple now, right along with Qhemet AOHC and AHTB.
> 
> Whatcha thinkin' about adding to your spray bottle, gal? I see you're in twists, so a spray would be perfect!


 
tiffers - Well the rose water & distilled water is heavenly!  I did add some fermodyl 619, wasn't this your ish at one point?  I was thinking of adding some OHHB, or adding it to another spritz, I think they might be a better idea.  

Since I am in the castor challenge, I was thinking of making a cream, butter mix, a little OHHB, AOHC, Castor oil, and something else I can't remember the thoughts that were dancing in my head last night, matter fact, may be use KBB butter love as a base


----------



## indarican (Dec 7, 2011)

hey tiffers will you be doing a 2012 challenge?? i definelty want to join if you are!!!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Well the rose water & distilled water is heavenly!  I did add some fermodyl 619, wasn't this your ish at one point?  I was thinking of adding some OHHB, or adding it to another spritz, I think they might be a better idea.
> 
> Since I am in the castor challenge, I was thinking of making a cream, butter mix, a little OHHB, AOHC, Castor oil, and something else I can't remember the thoughts that were dancing in my head last night, matter fact, may be use KBB butter love as a base



Golden75 YAS! I used to LOVE me some Fermodyl! I found an unopened vial the other day, just begging to be used. But I'm trying to stay using natural products, so I begrudgingly put it back in the drawer.

Oooh, OHHB would be awesome with rosewater! Softness and moisture for days. 

I love the idea of mixing all kinds of butters and moisturizers with castor oil! I've never tried KBB Butter Love, is it a hard or soft butter? How is it? I was toying with the idea of buying it, just cuz I like the name.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

indarican said:


> hey will you be doing a 2012 challenge?? i definelty want to join if you are!!!



indarican Yep! I'll be starting a challenge for the new year, probably in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## indarican (Dec 7, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @indarican Yep! I'll be starting a challenge for the new year, probably in the next two weeks or so.


 GREAT...im so in there... i already got my saran wrap and will be making my whipped shea butter tonight!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 7, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Golden75 YAS! I used to LOVE me some Fermodyl! I found an unopened vial the other day, just begging to be used. But I'm trying to stay using natural products, so I begrudgingly put it back in the drawer.
> 
> Oooh, OHHB would be awesome with rosewater! Softness and moisture for days.
> 
> I love the idea of mixing all kinds of butters and moisturizers with castor oil! I've never tried KBB Butter Love, is it a hard or soft butter? How is it? I was toying with the idea of buying it, just cuz I like the name.


 
tiffers - It's a soft butter.  It seems like its gotten softer.  I'm trying to use it up, had it for a while. I doubt I will repurchase, nothing special about the $16 (or could be more) price tag.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

I won sample sizes of TLC Naturals' entire line!  The package was just delivered today. I was kind of surprised because I was expecting full sized products  but it was free, so I'm not complaining. 

So anywho, I sprayed my hair with Grapefruit Hibiscus Hydrating Spritz, moisturized with Hibiscus Rose Leave-In and Cocoa Shea Decadent Hair Butter. My hair was instantly softened and felt wonderful. I think these products may be something special, especially the butter.

I'm usually anti-anything shea butter, but this... IDK, it's somehow different. I'm GHE'ing tonight and am excited to see how my hair turns out in the morning. Yay! 

ETA: the lank:

www.tlcnaturals.co.uk

My mail lady was fascinated and asked what was in the package because it said "Royal Mail"  She said she'd never delivered anything from the UK before and thought it was so cool.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 7, 2011)

Been a bad girl, but I did do this last night and the night before.


----------



## indarican (Dec 8, 2011)

ladies, i have a very strange problem i think... i baggied last night with some cantu shea butter leave in and coconut oil. I used a plastic cap under a mesh wig cap under a satin scarf. I woke up this morning expecting to find supple strands and it so wasnt, my ends are still rough just very greasy like everything is coating my strands and not actually penatrating. Can this be caused by build up? or not enough heat- my hair was not damp so im assuming i didnt do much sweating? should i add more baggys? Let me know what yall think.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 8, 2011)

indarican said:


> ladies, i have a very strange problem i think... i baggied last night with some cantu shea butter leave in and coconut oil. I used a plastic cap under a mesh wig cap under a satin scarf. I woke up this morning expecting to find supple strands and it so wasnt, my ends are still rough just very greasy like everything is coating my strands and not actually penatrating. Can this be caused by build up? or not enough heat- my hair was not damp so im assuming i didnt do much sweating? should i add more baggys? Let me know what yall think.



indarican Hmmm... have you used that combination of products before? I'm thinking it's the combination of two proteins that did it. Cantu is a light protein that has been known to make folks' hair hard and coconut oil has protein properties, so putting them together may have made your hair rebel.

Did you baggy your whole head or just a ponytail?

When I whole head baggy, I always spray my hair first to dampen it a little bit, then I moisturize. It makes a world of difference.

Also, with baggying, a little goes a very long way. You can get away with using way less than you normally would. 

Oh! This past week, I tried baggying and wasn't as satisfied as I've been with GHE. With GHE, my hair is more wet and moisturized when I wake up. When I baggied, my hair was cold and not as moisturized when I took the bag off. The fact that my hair was cold told me that one baggy wasn't trapping enough heat.

When GHE'ing, I layer three shower caps and top with a scarf.


----------



## indarican (Dec 8, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @indarican Hmmm... have you used that combination of products before? I'm thinking it's the combination of two proteins that did it. Cantu is a light protein that has been known to make folks' hair hard and coconut oil has protein properties, so putting them together may have made your hair rebel.
> 
> Did you baggy your whole head or just a ponytail?
> 
> ...


tiffers i baggied my whole head...i think i may have used too much... i did a huge glob of cantu followed by two palm fulls of coconut oil. I have used the two before but not for baggying, yesterday was my first day baggying. i definetly didnt spray it with anything.
My hair was cold too when i woke up this morning. Ill add a couple more baggys.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 8, 2011)

indarican said:


> i baggied my whole head...i think i may have used too much... *i did a huge glob of cantu followed by two palm fulls of coconut oil*. I have used the two before but not for baggying, yesterday was my first day baggying. i definetly didnt spray it with anything.
> My hair was cold too when i woke up this morning. Ill add a couple more baggys.



indarican Yeah, you may have used a teensy too much. 

Next time, spray your hair with water or something first, then top with a little bit of moisturizer/oil.

I'm sure your next try will be more successful.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 8, 2011)

tiffers 
Great suggestion about spraying your hair first. I think I will do that too. I'm planning to convert to just GHEing too.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 9, 2011)

since baggying with a ponytail has anyone noticed that their ends aren't tangled and dry as much and also straight.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 9, 2011)

I honestly wasn't doing this as much as I should but I did noticed e the difference. I know I asked a dumb question but thank u for the tips.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 10, 2011)

Sprayed with my awesome spray mix, moisturized with Qhemet AOHC and Hairitage Hydration Creamy Horsetail Butter then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.

Not sure how I feel about the Horsetail Butter. Right now I'm not impressed, but hopefully a night of GHE will help fix that.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 10, 2011)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> since baggying with a ponytail has anyone noticed that their ends aren't tangled and dry as much and also straight.



LoveBeautyKisses Back when I was relaxed, ponytail baggying with a roller kept my ends straight, moisturized and in fantastic condition. The roller helped keep them bumped, so if I chose to wear a ponytail, it would have a nice curl on the ends. Very convenient and cute!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 10, 2011)

tiffers

that's a good idea. Can u also wear a straight style after taking out rollers and ponytail holder


----------



## tiffers (Dec 10, 2011)

LoveBeautyKisses You could, but you'd have to deal with the bump from the ponytail holder. 

ETA: Here's a fotki tutorial that uses no ponytail holder, so there's no bump from wearing one. 

http://public.fotki.com/kiesha8185/daily-regimen/roller.html


----------



## tiffers (Dec 10, 2011)

I made a new spray mix that I'm testing out tonight. It consists of water, AOHSR, Zipporah Vanilla Mint Serum and Garden Oil.

We'll see how it goes. :crossfingers:

So I sprayed my hair, moisturized with Camille Rose Moisture Butter and Marie Dean Lemon Vanilla Souffle, then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks tiffers


----------



## Bublin (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sooo late but i'd like to join.
I've just found a way to whole head baggy so that both my hair and scalp love it....

I baggying nearly all the time now.  During the day i wear a beret or a beanie hat and wear a braid-out fringe.  My hair is in permanent individual natural braids.

After i wash and deep condition i will apply a small amount of leave-in to wet hair and lightly seal the ends and on the plastic cap goes.
No product/oil on my scalp and have found that that equals no itchy scalp whilst baggying (thanks Nonie ).

If i do go out without a hat on then i will lightly seal and as soon as i get home i spritz my hair and put the plastic cap back on.

My spritz is water, a few drops of lavender oil, tea tree and rosemary oil and recently i added a few drops of Hot Six Oil to see how that works out.

My hair always looks shiney and clean and is tangle free at the ends.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 12, 2011)

Sprayed with my new mix, moisturized with Marie Dean Herbal Henna Cream and TLC Naturals Cocoa Shea Decadent Hair Butter, then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 12, 2011)

Yaaaaay! Welcome Bublin!!!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 12, 2011)

Sprayed with my mix, moisturized with Qhemet AOHC and OHHB. Too lazy to do the whole scalp massage thing tonight.

I haven't been too happy with my hair since using that Hairitage Creamy Horsetail Butter. It feels rough and doesn't dry soft. I might have to mess around and clarify this mess out of my head because it's days later and my hair is still acting up. Boo.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 12, 2011)

baggied last night for two hours with DB coconut transitioning cream. 

have been baggying with rosewater/glycerin and DB transitioning cream since 6pm today. plan to keep the bag on all night and then seal with madagascar vanilla before covering in my halfwig for the day


----------



## indarican (Dec 13, 2011)

baggying under my phony pony right now. also i found that shea moisture shea butter leave in is golden on my hair, plus the SO likes the smell even better!


----------



## Cendra (Dec 13, 2011)

Haven't been checking in but tonight will be my 4th night in a row.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 13, 2011)

Sprayed my hair with my mix-- I'm not really feeling it as much as the last mix. It's aiight, just not as good.

After spraying my hair, I moisturized with Qhemet CTDG and Marie Dean Cocoa Hair & Body Pudding, then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.

I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 13, 2011)

indarican How's baggying working out for you now? Better, I hope.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 14, 2011)

Moisturized with DB transitioning. Baggied whole head overnight. Now I'm gonna try wearing my baggy under my halfwig. Hope I don't sound crunchy!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I didn't GHE for two nights and my hair was like "no maam ". Gotta get back on it.


----------



## indarican (Dec 14, 2011)

tiffers much much better. im actually baggying during the day and ghe during the night. I stopped using the cantu butter and coconut oil and am now using shea moisture leave in with a oil mix. Plus another problem that i found was my plastic caps had gotten old? the elastic was not forming around my head but just staying stretched out so all the air was getting out.


----------



## Starronda (Dec 14, 2011)

Bad at checking in, but I've been baggying each and every night. Last night I used a little Kera Care conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 14, 2011)

Shay72 Girl, you betta start GHE'ing and do right by your hair! 

indarican Yeah, the caps lose their elasticity after a few days. I still use them.  What I do is have the bottom of the bags hanging out of my bonnet, so where the bonnet ties ends up cutting off the saggy bag and heat still gets trapped and it's like the bag is good as new.  I suck at explaining, I'll take a picture in a sec. 

ETA: **crappy cell phone picture alert**


----------



## Cendra (Dec 14, 2011)

Back at it tonight with my spritz mix and coconut oil


----------



## tiffers (Dec 14, 2011)

Sprayed and moisturized with Marie Dean Henna Hair Cream and Marie Dean Raspberry Chocolate Butter, then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp. GHE is on and poppin' tonight!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know how I am gonna baggy my hair now that it's in a weave:scratchch. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## indarican (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey tiffers ! Just had to show you this. I know I'm probably crazy late, but I figure foil shower caps will definetly be great for ghe. I never feel like my scalp sweats or heats up hopefully these will help.


----------



## indarican (Dec 17, 2011)

Aggie.  Maybe you could just ghe? Throw some oil in there wrap it up


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 17, 2011)

I need to get back to ghe/baggying.  Been lazy.  Will get back on tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 17, 2011)

indarican YAS! That's a great idea! Where'd you get them? iWant.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks indarican for the tip. Also, those foil caps would probably be great doing hendigo treatments. I may have to go hunting for some of those.


----------



## indarican (Dec 17, 2011)

tiffers I got them at my local bss. They were hiding in the cut and were only a buck!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 18, 2011)

indarican Thanks, chica! I'm gonna definitely be on the lookout for those. They look great! Are you gonna use one tonight? If so, let me know how it goes!

Sprayed my hair, moisturized with Zipporah Vanilla Mint Serum and sealed with TLC Naturals Shea Cocoa Decadent Hair Butter, then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm curious ladies. I haven't baggied since Thursday because I self relaxed that day and wasn't sure if having a wet scalp for an extended period of time would be a good idea right afterwards. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## indarican (Dec 18, 2011)

tiffers ghe'ing was awesome! I used two plastic caps, a mesh wig cap, the foil cap, my beanie all covered with a scarf. Worked like a charm and was warm when I removed all of that stuff. The only bad thing that I can say is the foil cap edges are a bit rough. But I pulled down the plastic cap so the edges of the foil cap would fall on that instead of my skin.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 19, 2011)

Sprayed, moisturized with Marie Dean Lemon Souffle and TLC Naturals Cocoa Shea Decadent Butter, then massaged the Growth Oil into my scalp for 2 1/2 minutes.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 19, 2011)

kupenda There were times when I would cowash the day after relaxing and I stayed wearing wet buns, so my scalp was always wet or damp and it really helped with retention. 

indarican Dang, you ain't playin around with layering, huh?  I'm glad it worked out for you this time! Yay!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2011)

Baggied last night, getting back on the wagon.  

Moisturized w/ Claudie Braid spray, oil scalp & hair with castor oil & kbb heavenly jojoba oil, full head baggy.  

Hair at the roots is soft & smooth (in kinky twist so thats all I can really feel).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 19, 2011)

Still GHE-ing. Helps tremendously with moisture retention.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 19, 2011)

Baggied last night and doing it tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 19, 2011)

Sprayed and moisturized with Marie Dean Super Buttercream. The first time I used it, I wasn't at all impressed. Moisture and softness were long gone. I'm giving it one more try before I chuck it.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 20, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Sprayed and moisturized with Marie Dean Super Buttercream. The first time I used it, I wasn't at all impressed. Moisture and softness were long gone. I'm giving it one more try before I chuck it.


 
tiffers - what exactly don't you like?  The buttercream or the spray, which spray?  Just curious, it seems our hair likes the same stuff. 

I baggied with Claudie's braid spray, can't remember if I used a sealant.  My mind is all over the place.  I had a migrane headache, which was mad worse once I realized I lost the key to my car!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 20, 2011)

Golden75 The Buttercream.  I had such high hopes for it! How can something called Super Buttercream NOT be awesome?  But unfortunately, it's not. *long, sad sigh*

Usually, when I rub in a moisturizer, it softens my hair up while I'm rubbing it in. My hair usually feels really good. When rubbing in the Buttercream, my hair feels semi-straw like. And after GHE'ing with it, my hair feels stiff and even more like straw. No softness or moisture whatsoever.  I'm wondering if I should save it for summer, because of the glycerin?  But I doubt that's it because my hair doesn't mind glycerin at all. I just don't know. I wanted it to work so bad.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 20, 2011)

tiffers - I was going to order that from AveYou, but the reviews were mixed.  Well, maybe save it and revisit in warmer months, or maybe its more of a sealant than moisturizer?

Keep us posted!


----------



## indarican (Dec 20, 2011)

i forgot to ghe last night... sniffle sniffle... i actually fell asleep with my HW on but at least my hair was tied up.

tiffers where is my 2012 thread girl... i wanna be first on that list!!!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 20, 2011)

Golden75 I never thought of using it as a sealant because water is the first ingredient and it's really creamy... but that just may work. :scratchch I'm trying to figure out how to work with this because I've been wanting it forever! Now that I have it, it's like WOMP-WOMP 

indarican  I forgot all about starting a new challenge!  Okay, I'll start one soon. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 20, 2011)

I sprayed my hair with Oyin's Juices and Berries, oiled my scalp. Now GHE-ing wth my cling wrap covered with a satin scarf. This method also keeps my hairstyle looking fresh. I have NO plans whatsoever to mess with my hair this weekend.


----------



## indarican (Dec 21, 2011)

Ghe'ing with my 6 layers. Moisturized with kinky curly twist mixed with some water sealed with shea butter. Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix.Got my hair in 4 doofy flat twists... For my first attempt I think I did ok.. Lol


----------



## tiffers (Dec 21, 2011)

Sprayed my hair down, moisturized with Marie Dean Lemon Vanilla Souffle and Marie Dean Raspberry Chocolate Butter, then massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## indarican (Dec 21, 2011)

Baggying under my wig right now. Im going to do a deep condition and re twist tonight then back to the baggying... i really am content with my ends never feeling the outside air for this whole year of 2012!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know how many times my hair needs to tell me . I didn't GHE on Sunday or Monday . GHE=moisturized which in turn=more defined curls. No GHE=poofy curls .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2011)

Haven't checked in in a while. Still baggying every night. Braid extensions and shed hair removal are a breeze. zero breakage on my natural hair. Baggying is the truth!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Dec 21, 2011)

Baggying tonight with distilled water, aloe, vitamin E and sealing with coconut oil.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2011)

Cowashed tonight. baggying with Leisure Curl Super Gro Spray as a leave-in and sealed with Castor oil.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Dec 22, 2011)

Baggied for about three hours with hemp oil. Why haven't I done this before?!?!? I'm ridiculous. My hair was so soft! I'm adding this to my reggie, despite the odd smell I can't rid of


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## indarican (Dec 22, 2011)

I didnt GHE last night my hair was actually still wet from like two days earlier, since ive been baggying all day and gheing all night im assuming my hair never really got time to dry so i let it last night.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 22, 2011)

Baggying tonight!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 23, 2011)

Did the LOC method with water, hemp oil, and DB transitioning. Covered in my plastic bag and scarf. Going to bed


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm exhausted. It's three in the morning & I'm too tired to do much of anything. Sprayed with my mix and topped with hemp oil mixed with TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil. Can't do the whole massaging scalp thing, takes too long. *passes out*


----------



## tiffers (Dec 23, 2011)

kupenda What's the LOC method?


----------



## indarican (Dec 23, 2011)

GHE'd last night, baggying this morning under my wig.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 24, 2011)

Steamed with Kyra's Ultimate Hemp dc, and when I was done, I massaged growth oil into my scalp. I'm gonna GHE with just that and see how it goes.


----------



## indarican (Dec 24, 2011)

Ghe'd last night. First time I'm Ghe'ing with cornrows in so we shall see what it feels like in a bit


----------



## kupenda (Dec 24, 2011)

Currently loving a good old baggy after applying hemp oil to my hair. I also love it as a prepoo. It really softens my hair. 





But that smell. No no no. Gotta cowash it out the next day. Can't do it with the hemp oil smell. Barf

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 24, 2011)

GHE last night with castor oil/kbb heavenly jojoba mix.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

GHE'd with no added product last night. tiffers Are you going to continue the challenge for 2012?


----------



## Cendra (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone been doing this for 2-3 months who has progress pics they'd like to share?

I flat ironed my hair yesterday but I don't see/feel any progress since I started baggying Sept 25.  Yeah, I know, you're going to ask for pics.  Problem is, I don't have any starting pics.

So...anyone got anything?


----------



## tiffers (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking good, Aggs! 

Platinum *facepalm* I keep forgetting!!!  I'm too tired to create one right now, but I'll make a memo to myself to start a new one tomorrow! (Dec 26th)

Cendra Do you mean growth progress or overall health of hair?

Either way, I don't have much to contribute.  I haven't straightened my hair for years, so I can't tell that way. erplexed

But I DO know that my hair stays moisturized longer, is softer and sheen-ier (cuz my little fro doesn't shine)


----------



## tiffers (Dec 26, 2011)

I was too exhausted to do anything to my hair last night and ended up just throwing a couple of shower caps on my head before hitting the hay.

Tonight, I steamed with Qhemet CTDG and TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil. Immediately after steaming, I put on my shower caps to trap the heat. I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey girls, the new challenge is up! Finally! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14918943


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm guessing we're still posting in here until the 1st? GHeing tonight with Hairitage Hydration's Happy Hempy on my scalp, SSI's Tahitian Vanilla Leave In on my length, followed by Silk Dream's Almond Buttercream on the length, then sealed with Enso's Moss & Marshmallow Serum. Put my hair in 6 twists.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 26, 2011)

tiffers,

Yes, both, but I'm mostly interested in overall growth for this challenge.  And I did have "starting" pics.  According to my notes, I started Sept 25 but I took this stretched hair pic on Oct 12 and flat ironed on Dec 24.  Although my ironing skills don't produce bone straight results - which I didn't want anyway - I'm sure a stylist would've stretched my hair even more.  But still, I don't see any change. In general, my hair is better moisturized, though.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2011)

Applied QB AOHC to my scalp & ghe for the night.


----------



## indarican (Dec 26, 2011)

I got my 6 layers on about to hit the sac!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 26, 2011)

Used the LOC method with water, sweet almond/jojoba mix, and DB transitioning/cocoa bean curl smoother. Covered with baggy an scarf. Gonna settle in for the night 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Dec 27, 2011)

Baggying tonight with distilled water/aloe/rosemary EO  and sealing with coconut oil.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 27, 2011)

indarican said:


> I got my 6 layers on about to hit the sac!


 
Sounds like you're baking a lasagna


----------



## indarican (Dec 27, 2011)

^^^ lol doing it again tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ghe tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 28, 2011)

GHE'ing tonight with Pura's Murumuru Lotion and Sapote Oil.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2011)

Baggied last night with coconut oil.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

Sprayed my hair down with water‚ moisturized with Pura's Murumuru Lotion and Sapote Oil‚ then massaged Growth Oil into my scalp. I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2011)

Baggying tonight with an MN mix on my scalp, a castor/coconut oil mix on my hair.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Dec 29, 2011)

Baggied last night, skipping tonight, resuming tomorrow.


----------



## indarican (Dec 29, 2011)

Been baggying all day!!!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 29, 2011)

Baggied last night with ORS olive oil in the bottle. Woke up to very soft hair. Will be doing it again tonight


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

Sprayed hair with water, sealed with Sapote Oil then massaged Growth Oil into my scalp and steamed all of the goodness in.

I put the bags on my head immediately after steaming and will be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2011)

GHE'd last night. Greased scalp with Tiffani's Ceramide Pomade , sprayed length with a mix of aloe vera juice and Moss & Marshmallow Serum, and sealed with Vatika Frosting. Twisted my hair in 6 big twists, covered with plastic cap, then finally with my satin bonnet.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Baggied last night with a moisturizer, coconut oil, and haitian black castor oil.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> GHE'd last night. Greased scalp with Tiffani's Ceramide Pomade , sprayed length with a mix of aloe vera juice and Moss & Marshmallow Serum, and sealed with Vatika Frosting. Twisted my hair in 6 big twists, covered with plastic cap, then finally with my satin bonnet.


 
Did the same thing last night but also added Ambrosia Hair's Honeybush Replenishing Hair Milk to the length of my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

Well ladies... today is the last day this thread will be active. It's been fun *tears up* We had a lot of good times, a lot of good memories. *lip quivering*

Anything you guys wanna add? Any hits, misses or tips you'll keep in mind for next year?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2011)

tiffers
I think "wetting" your hair with water or spray leave in or moisturizer is key.


----------

